# Showtime Championship Boxing: Broner vs. Maidana Round by Round



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Main Card @ Showtime 7pm Central
All bouts 12 Rounds

welterweight Adrien Broner vs Marcos Rene Maidana 
welterweight Keith Thurman vs. Jesus Soto Karass 
super bantamweight Leo Santa Cruz vs. Cesar Seda 
light heavyweight Beibut Shumenov vs. Tamas Kovacs

Undercard @ Showtime Extreme 5:30pm Central

light welterweight Ricardo Alvarez vs. Rod Salka 10 Rounds 
super middleweight Jermain Taylor vs. Juan Carlos Candelo 10 Rounds 
lightweight Robert Easter vs. Hardy Paredes 8 Rounds 
bantamweight Rau'shee Warren vs. Jose Silveira 8 Rounds 
lightweight Jamel Herring vs. Lance Williams 4 Rounds

Showtime Presents DangerZone

e


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's skip everything and just get to the bit where you score the fight 12-0 to the black guy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Let's skip everything and just get to the bit where you score the fight 12-0 to the black guy.


You'll have to watch to see.
Might surprise you tonight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Probably won´t watch the main event live.......will talk with you guys tomorrow.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo in the house


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Probably won´t watch the main event live.......will talk with you guys tomorrow.


Sad that you won't be rolling with us.

I'm sorry I missed the first few fights, got tied up getting my food for the evening.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime weird as hell, they have full hour left on the schedule yet they cut it off to show all access part 2.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sad that you won't be rolling with us.
> 
> I'm sorry I missed the first few fights, got tied up getting my food for the evening.


Broner vs Maidana probably will start at 2:30 AM in here....I have some shit to do tomorrow morning....

Edit - actually, maybe not, we only have Thurman and Santa Cruz fighting before the main event.....the broadcast for Brazil starts at 23:00 (in 45 minutes), so let´s say 1 hour for each fight and Broner vs Maidana must be starting at 1:00 AM, and that´s okay.....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

How the fuck do all these 5'7-5'10 boxers walk around at freaking 170+ pounds?
Is that the normal weight for that height?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm, apparently we have a Shumenov fight too though.....


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

why does the poster say "plus the return of victor ortiz"? is he fighting tonight?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

oh nvm old poster


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

a shit load of people are gonna be coming over to watch this fight so i won't be able to participate in this rbr as much.

War A.B.!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What we gonna say to em?
SHUT UP BITCH!!!!!!!!!!

I'm ready to roll


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You'll have to watch to see.
> Might surprise you tonight.


You mean you fancy Maidana's chances against a Slick young Black fighter WOW wonders never cease.. My hope is that Broner does a Bradley and stands and exchanges. No matter how much I hate Broners persona and his ACT he is a good fighter to watch.
How do you see Thurman doing tonight?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

real talk, this fight is gonna tell us all we need to know about AB as far his chin, heart, conditioning, and will. we already know he's talented. Maidana is a great test. if AB can pass it, we will be looking at something special..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> You mean you fancy Maidana's chances against a Slick young Black fighter WOW wonders never cease.. My hope is that Broner does a Bradley and stands and exchanges. No matter how much I hate Broners persona and his ACT he is a good fighter to watch.
> How do you see Thurman doing tonight?


No I think Maidana is outclassed skills wise and stylistically. If he wins it will be a legitimate upset.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> real talk, this fight is gonna tell us all we need to know about AB as far his chin, heart, conditioning, and will. we already know he's talented. Maidana is a great test. if AB can pass it, we will be looking at something special..


Exactly, this fight is about promise and hope, tonight win or loss AB will show us if he is that man who will carry the torch.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Let's skip everything and just get to the bit where you score the fight 12-0 to the black guy.


:lol:


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Exactly, this fight is about promise and hope, tonight win or loss AB will show us if he is that man who will carry the torch.


Don't think so. While Maidana is a good test (he is my favourite fighter) he is crude and suggesting a win against him (think Devon) makes him special is off I believe.

(Broner TKO late or UD is my prediction)

If Broner were to beat guys like Timmy, Lucas and Garcia then torch passing would be relevant.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## zoe (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Checking in.


I am looking forward to this one, but not quite to this extent.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

zoe said:


> I am looking forward to this one, but not quite to this extent.


Pretty much every fight guarantees fireworks. I'm fucking stoked.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FIGHT CARD HAS STARTED!!!!!!!
Lets go


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> FIGHT CARD HAS STARTED!!!!!!!
> Lets go


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shotime must think us boxing fans didn't witness Shumenov robbing Campillo twice


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta' love Shumenov:

An independently wealthy dude who fights just because he loves it. Da -yum!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner diggity


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how Jermain Taylor got on earlier?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

He knocked out his opponent in 7 rounds. Brutal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Undercard update folks
Alvarez beat Salka MD10
Taylor beat Candelo TkO7
Rau'shee Warren beat Silveira UD8
@SJS20


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this dude looks chinese


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Woah - Kovach is one seriously fast counterpuncher. This could be a great fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DAMN!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov v. Kovacs

Round 1

They meet in the middle Kovacs triple jabbing body and head. Shumenov jabbing back trying to land a right to the body.. Nice hard counter right from Kovacs. Kovacs jabs and hooks the jab. Jb and missed right from Shumenov. Missed right from Shumenov to the body. Kovavs lands nice right jab and another right on Shumenov and ties up.. Nice jab from Kovacs and nice jab from shumenov and they tie up. Shumenov pressing. Nice jab right left hook from Shumenov. Shumenov stalking jabbing to the body. Nice jab from Kovacs misses a right and left. Kovacs trying to box off the back foot, both posing at each other.. Shemenov loading up on a right and misses.. Nice jab right to the body of Kovacs.. Hard double jab from Kovacs.. Shemenov lands nice righot tothe body. Kovacs comes in swining, left hook right and left puts Kovacs down hard. Kovacs beats the count and gets up just in time for the bell to ring.

10 - 8 Shumenov


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

* down hard!*


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bernard is probably saying oh shit fug this


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Undercard update folks
> Alvarez beat Salka MD10
> Taylor beat Candelo TkO7
> Rau'shee Warren beat Silveira UD8
> @SJS20


Top man, thankyou.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:err


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching Pacific Rim, it's pretty much Transformers on steroids.

Then it'll be time for a chicken curry, and the over rated Thurman...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Kovacs out jabbing staying in the middle of the ring, Shumenov loading up and looking to land big and gets tied up. Shumenov jabbing to the body and head and Kovacs turns him. Kovacs trying to jab eats a hard right in the body.. Shumenov pressing hard on Kovacs now loading up wide in stance. Nice right from Kovacs and they tie up. Stiff jab from Shumenov. Another jab from Shumenov and Kovacs jabs back.. Nice jab rigth t ot the body of Kovacs. Kovacs lunges in and Shumenov flurries and gets tie up. Nice left hook from Kovacs on Shumenov pressing but nice grazing right from shumenov and they tie up. Shumenove pressing hard now loading up on right. Hard right and Kovacs goes down after getting hit with the left trying to hold.. Nice rigth from Shumenov after Kovacs gets up. Shumenov jabbing hard and lands hard left to body of Kovacs. Kovacs in survival mode and Shumenov is pressing. Nice jab right to head of Kovacs. Nice left hook from Shumenov on Kovacs lunging in.

10 - 8 Shumenov
20 - 16 Shumenov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> bernard is probably saying oh shit fug this


Doubt it, he is tailor made for Bhop


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Beibut sounds like a fucking seal.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ref says no more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Shumenov wide stance stalking Kovacs and loading up. Shuenov sitting in the middle of the ring waiting on Kovacs to come in now.. Nice jab to body of Kovacs. Kovacs eats a hard jab and Kovacs sitting back trying to counter.. Nice right and other right from Shumenov. Hard right to body of Kovacs.. Kovacs retratging. Hard left counter from Kovacs while Sumenov is loading up. Shumenov double jabs and lands a right to the head.. Nice jab right to body of Kovacs. SHard right from Shumenov and left counter from kovacs. Kovacs starting ing to sit down more now. Nice lead right from Shumenov. Nice left hook from Shumenov. They trade left hooks, nice right from Shumenov. Nice right to body of Kovacs. Left hook from Shumenov on Kovacs coming in. Shumenov lands big right hand and down goes Kovacs again and the ref stops the fight without a count.

Shumenov KO3 Kovacs

-=---

Terrible stoppage. This is a title fight, let the man get his fucking count and see if he can fucking continue.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Someone please shoot me a mention when Thurman comes out. Studying for a final.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Shumenov is amazing.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Shumenov looked good. Very pinpoint and economical. His grunts were annoying as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Everytime I get excited something shitty happens and tonight we got our first reminder that we are in fucking Texas and anything can happen here. Texas is like an American Germany.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 3
> 
> Shumenov wide stance stalking Kovacs and loading up. Shuenov sitting in the middle of the ring waiting on Kovacs to come in now.. Nice jab to body of Kovacs. Kovacs eats a hard jab and Kovacs sitting back trying to counter.. Nice right and other right from Shumenov. Hard right to body of Kovacs.. Kovacs retratging. Hard left counter from Kovacs while Sumenov is loading up. Shumenov double jabs and lands a right to the head.. Nice jab right to body of Kovacs. SHard right from Shumenov and left counter from kovacs. Kovacs starting ing to sit down more now. Nice lead right from Shumenov. Nice left hook from Shumenov. They trade left hooks, nice right from Shumenov. Nice right to body of Kovacs. Left hook from Shumenov on Kovacs coming in. Shumenov lands big right hand and down goes Kovacs again and the ref stops the fight without a count.
> 
> ...


He didn't want anymore didn't complain good stoppage.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 3
> 
> Shumenov wide stance stalking Kovacs and loading up. Shuenov sitting in the middle of the ring waiting on Kovacs to come in now.. Nice jab to body of Kovacs. Kovacs eats a hard jab and Kovacs sitting back trying to counter.. Nice right and other right from Shumenov. Hard right to body of Kovacs.. Kovacs retratging. Hard left counter from Kovacs while Sumenov is loading up. Shumenov double jabs and lands a right to the head.. Nice jab right to body of Kovacs. SHard right from Shumenov and left counter from kovacs. Kovacs starting ing to sit down more now. Nice lead right from Shumenov. Nice left hook from Shumenov. They trade left hooks, nice right from Shumenov. Nice right to body of Kovacs. Left hook from Shumenov on Kovacs coming in. Shumenov lands big right hand and down goes Kovacs again and the ref stops the fight without a count.
> 
> ...


I agree the fight was stopped way too early. You seriously have to give a man benefit of the doubt I mean JMM was knockdown 3 times in 1 round against Pac and looked what the rest of the fight looked like. Also Shumenov looked buggered even after 3 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov looking to cash out already. LOL
Bhop gonna clown Shumenov if they fight, assuming Bhop doesn't grow old overnight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Solid ass whipping. Would have just been another round or two of the same.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BHop would spank that ass.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopkins is happy. Shum looked dangerous, got an early KO, but poses no real threat to Nard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop quickly got out of the Kovalev and Adonis talk didn't he? LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bernard is funny :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

worst world title challenger ever. Truly awful Opponent made Amateur mistakes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nothing was changing.No prob with the stop at all. Hops wants none of Stevenson :deal


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> worst world title challenger ever. Truly awful Opponent made Amateur mistakes.


Worst ever? Did you see the careers of Chavez, Ottke, and Joe Cal?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I agree the fight was stopped way too early. You seriously have to give a man benefit of the doubt I mean JMM was knockdown 3 times in 1 round against Pac and looked what the rest of the fight looked like. Also Shumenov looked buggered even after 3 rounds.


I also think it was an early stoppage. (Shumenov has the funds to pay everyone off, so no surprise there.)

However, I also don't think Kovacs had any answer for Shumenov's attack, which was getting better every minute. Shumenov had started to lower his left, begging Kovacs to throw so he could counter him, and Kovacs STILL wouldn't attack.

too bad. I though Kovacs looked pretty good for most of the first round, but then Shumenov figured him out, and Kovacs had no plan B.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Worst ever? Did you see the careers of Chavez, Ottke, and Joe Cal?


yes worst ever look at his record. 110 at boxrec lol and truly awful. That guy was a bum.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Worst ever? Did you see the careers of Chavez, Ottke, and Joe Cal?


How dare you.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I also think it was a very early stoppage. (Shumenov has the funds to pay everyone off, so no surprise there.)
> 
> However, I also don't think Kovacs had any answer for Shumenov's attack, which was getting better every minute. Shumenov had started to lower his left, begging Kovacs to throw so he could counter him, and Kovacs STILL wouldn't attack.
> 
> too bad. I though Kovacs looked pretty good for most of the first round, but then Shumenov figured him out, and Kovacs had no plan B.


Yeah but I see these early stoppages and I recall back to fights back in the day where guys come from behind after getting an ass kicking. Although Kovacs looked like he had enough and had no answer you should give benefit of the doubt. Dude didn't even get a count.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I also think it was a very early stoppage. (Shumenov has the funds to pay everyone off, so no surprise there.)
> 
> However, I also don't think Kovacs had any answer for Shumenov's attack, which was getting better every minute. Shumenov had started to lower his left, begging Kovacs to throw so he could counter him, and Kovacs STILL wouldn't attack.
> 
> too bad. I though Kovacs looked pretty good for most of the first round, but then Shumenov figured him out, and Kovacs had no plan B.


Seems to me Kovacs felts Shumenov's power and got scared, he didn't want to sit down and make Shumenov pay when he was wide, he didn't trust himself to react faster than Shumenov and he didn't seem to believe he could hurt him if he did sit down and he sort of went in to survival mode.

Never know how fights can go though.

------------

Canelo says he wants Cotto on March 8th, but if that doesn't happen he is looking for other higher level fighters.
He will never say Lara or Molina.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> yes worst ever look at his record. 110 at boxrec lol and truly awful. That guy was a bum.


Thought you meant Shumenov in a potential Hopkins match.

Yeha, this guy would have fit into the resumes if the three I mentioned easily. And others.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh yeah,

WAR LEO


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> yes worst ever look at his record. 110 at boxrec lol and truly awful. That guy was a bum.


Who gives a fuck about boxrec? Probably not even the worst title challenger I saw this year.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Leo Santa Cruz vs. Ceaser Seda
coming up now, does Seda have enough power to bother Cruz and make him slow up? We'll see


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets go Leo


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Santa Cruz has become one of my favorites. Jumped on this bandwagon about two years ago


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Santa Cruz about to give us some quality combo punching as usual. Let's go!!


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

War LSC, One Time and Chico :bbb


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Santa Cruz has become one if my favorites. Jumped on this bandwagon about two years ago


He is starting line up on #turboTeam for sure :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Collie said:


> War LSC, One Time and Chico :bbb


rip ??


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I predict at least 50 pages


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> yes worst ever look at his record. 110 at boxrec lol and truly awful. That guy was a bum.


I'd say that Oleg Maskaev's WBC defense against Okello Peter was MUCH worse...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC is the shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who gives a fuck about boxrec? Probably not even the worst title challenger I saw this year.


who was worse? only counting full titles. that guy was awful and made mistakes an amatur would make. for example throwing both his arms Forward. This is something beginners do because they think they could block punches like that. or the way he threw his hooks while moving, basically arm punches. This guy was not even Close to european Level and was the worst challenger I have ever seen. Boxrec is probably right... 110 is a good ranking for this guy.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I predict at least 50 pages


Would probably have more if the server didn't go down for a while.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> who was worse? only counting full titles. that guy was awful and made mistakes an amatur would make. for example throwing both his arms Forward. This is something beginners do because they think they could block punches like that. or the way he threw his hooks while moving, basically arm punches. This guy was not even Close to european Level and was the worst challenger I have ever seen. Boxrec is probably right... 110 is a good ranking for this guy.


Chocolatito fought absolute cabbies this year, for starters.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

This is gonna be a war soon...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Leo blocked quite a few of Seda's shots. Best defense I've seen from him. 

10-9 Leo


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

LSC always delivers good fights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

LSC and Seda in the center of the ring LSc jabbing and Seda jabbing back to the head and body. Nice jab right to chest of Seda.. Nice jab right from Seda. Hard lead right from LSC lands, Seda eats it. Nice Jab from LSC. Seda jabbing up and down both blacked. Nice right to body of Seda. Double jab from lSC. Hard left to the bdoy and head of LSC> Nice right fro LSC.. They trade jabs. Nice left to body of LSC. Nice left and right to body of Seda. Hard jab right hand from LSC catches Seda.. Seda pressing slowly. Nice doiuble jab right fro mLSC. nIce jab left from Seda. Hard double jab right to body of Seda. Jab left from Seda to head. Jab left to body of Lsc. Hard left to body of Seda, hard right to body of Sed.a Seda flurries against the guard. Hard left from LSC after a flurry.

10 - 9 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC round but Ceda staying with him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chocolatito fought absolute cabbies this year, for starters.


Also Wlad fighting Leapai is worse


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

How a grown man can weight 106lbs is beyond me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Also Wlad fighting Leapai is worse


ugh :twisted


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Nice left from LSC. Triple jab from LSC. Seda keeping distance. Missed right from LSC. Seda still keeping rang. Hard counter left that LSC walks into and Seda is back to moving. Double jab from LSC falls short. Seda circling . 6 punch flurry from LSC. Hard right from LSC. Seda figing back with hard lefts to the body and a hard uppercut and Seda spins out. Hard jab right left from LSC catches Seda going back. LSC flurries inside again. Hard right from LSC coming in as well now. Hard jab right from LSC after missed jab left from Seda. Hard right hook from Seda. Missed right from LSC. Seda. catches LSC coming in with a jab and LSC lands a jab going out. Nice jab left from Seda on LSC coing in. Wide right blocked from LSC. Seda in range jabbing. Nice ja to boyd of LSC. Hard left to the head and then the body off the jab from Seda and he moves out of range and circles a chasing LSC.

10 - 9 Seda
19 - 19 Even


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Fun round. 

20-18 Leo.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

1-1


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuark mang...bless this card the best in a long time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leo's defense looks better


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

LSC is doing a solid job defending, but Ceda has a great gameplan. Really limiting the output.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cruz looking a bit sloppy. Crisp stuff from Seda, probs even.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 LSC


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thurman to call out Paulie again?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

LSC keeps rotating his right hand...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chocolatito fought absolute cabbies this year, for starters.


Who is that? I will say now that this guy was the worst challenger I saw. he was a bum had no clue at all. and was hurt every time he got punched. He sure is up high on the list of shit challengers. As I said not even Close to european Level. But I move on now. Of course I didnt saw every world title fight but from the fights I saw he was the worst this year. By far. Shit skills with shit chin. Really bad.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not enough work. Seda's took that round at the end. 

29-28 Leo.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Given the past two to Ceda. Good stuff from both guys.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

They meet in the middle of the ring. LSC double jabs the guard of Seda. Seda still keeping range, nice counter jab fro mLSC. Double jab fro mLSC lands. Double jab again from LSC.. Lead leaf and a hard right from LSC hurts Seda. Hard left to bod yof Seda on the ropes and LSC is wearing down. Hard jab right fro mLSC. Hard jab left from Seda on LSC coming in. LSC shaking his right hand. LSC changes southpaw. LSC's had seems to be hurting he keeps shaking it. Hard jab right from LSC and SEda eats it. Seda jabbing throws a jab left that dowsn't land.. Hard jab left misses again. Nice left hand off a missed flurry from LSC. Nice right hook from Seda during a flurry. Missed jab left from Seda. hard jab right misses but the left lands from LSC. Hard right hook from Seda on LSC coming in. Seda spins LSC and Seda bangs the body of LSC on the ropes and LSC spins to the middle of the ring and jabs back on LSC.

10 - 9 Santa Cruz
29 - 28 Santa Cruz

-------
Leo Santa Cruz's right hand is hurt folks.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Seda looks fairly decent.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Who is that? I will say now that this guy was the worst challenger I saw. he was a bum had no clue at all. and was hurt every time he got punched. He sure is up high on the list of shit challengers. As I said not even Close to european Level. But I move on now. Of course I didnt saw every world title fight but from the fights I saw he was the worst this year. By far. Shit skills with shit chin. Really bad.


Who is what? who is chocolatito? really?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Another LsC round, but Ceda is in the fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LSC round. Dunno why Seda converted to Southpaw he was doing better orthodox.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Charlo ooked solid last night. I like watching that twin more than the other.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Thurman to call out Paulie again?


I think he wanted the belt. He wants Broner.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jermell and Rosado is gonna be a great fight. Might be too much for Charlo too early.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that Haymon next to Schaefer?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

The way that LSC is having difficulties with Seda's movement, I can't see him having any success against Rigondeaux if they ever fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Is that Haymon next to Schaefer?


:yep


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think he wanted the belt. He wants Broner.


He won't get him off of a Soto win. The plan may be to beat Paulie in a more convincing fashion than Broner did? Though Golden Boy are very keen on (and I agree) Thurman vs The ghost


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who is what? who is chocolatito? really?


It's not like he gets a lot if exposure and you did use his nickname. Took me a couple minutes to get it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man Ceda is doing well in here


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ceda round.

39-37 LSC.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

LSC out pressing behind the jab and Seda is moving and truting him. LSC walks into a right hook and is tied up. Seda lands a nice left but LSC lands a left hoook as well. LSC gets inside land 4 hooks to the body of Seda. Seda spins out lands on the guad of LSC. Seda back to jabbing on the outside. Double jab from LSC. Missed left hook from LSC and he eats a left hook.. Missed lead left. Hard rigth from LSC on Seda pulling straight back. Nice jab left from Seda on LSC coming in. LSC eats a jab left. Nice lead left from Seda. Seda moving around and eats a right from lSC, Seda grabs and turns him in the corner. Nice left around the guard of LSC. Rigth hook from Seda, lSC catches it lands a right. Hard counter left from Seda on LSC coming in. LSC lands hard right and left, Seda landing hard right hooks and left hands and well .

Close round.

10 - 9 Santa Cruz
39 - 37 Santa Cruz

===
Looks lke Laurence Cole is the ref of the main event.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

God, I thought Broner was ugly, then it panned to his friend.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have this even.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's not like he gets a lot if exposure and you did use his nickname. Took me a couple minutes to get it.


My bad then :conf


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, LSC can't fight going backwards...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

LSC out pressing, still shaking hs right. Hard left to the body of LSC coming in. Nice double jab and right form LSC. Hard left to the body of LSC coming in and Seda back outside again jabbing . Missed rigth and hard left to the body another hadrd left to the body of LSC. Seda jabs and lands nice left to body of LSC again. they trade jabs, nice left from LSC Seda still keeping range jabbing and and nice left from LSC on Seda walking out. Nice right to bodyof Seda. Jab right from LSC. LSC 3 punch flurry to guard of Seda. Hard right hook from Seda. Double jab and right foblocked from LSC. Hard left from Seda after eating a LSC right. Doubile jab from Seda pushies LSC bck. Hard right from LSC and Seda slips on the mat and feet of LSC. Hard left hook from LSC nice right hook from Seda.

10 - 8 LSC
49 - 45 Santa Cruz


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuark bl Seda


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That was huge. From a swing round that either guy could have taken to 10-8. 

48-46 Leo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cruz would get whupped by Rigo.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bs knockdown but 10-8 round.

49-45 LsC.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> He won't get him off of a Soto win. The plan may be to beat Paulie in a more convincing fashion than Broner did? Though Golden Boy are very keen on (and I agree) Thurman vs The ghost


All good fights. I like Keith.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Cruz would get whupped by Rigo.


Cruz would be pushed all the way by Frampton.

I struggle to think of anyone who could really test Rigo, until (if) his age catches up with him.


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

Is that Al Hayman sitting between Bernard hopkins and scheifer?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> All good fights. I like Keith.


I'm not sold yet.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who is what? who is chocolatito? really?


I am not in to light flyweights sorry. just looked at the record. his last Opponent had a world title fight before and by the look of the Cards was in it. he wasnt coming from fighting bums to a world title fight to compare him with Kovac is stuipid. But I will leave it now. But Blanquet>Kovac. Pretty clearly alone from the record because he already fought a world title fight before while Kovac was fighting bums in his home Country. This is not even Close. But you have your opinion and I have mine. Bye. At the end it doesnt matter, Kovac was a bum. If that light flyweight guy fought bums fine enough. 
Kovac was the worst guy I ever saw because h looked like and fucking Amateur but there are other fights going on.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

SuckaPunch510 said:


> Is that Al Hayman sitting between Bernard hopkins and scheifer?


Haymon......yes


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

in b4 the server crashes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I am not in to light flyweights sorry. just looked at the record. his last Opponent had a world title fight before and by the look of the Cards was in it. he wasnt coming from fighting bums to a world title fight to compare him with Kovac is stuipid. But I will leave it now. But Blanquet>Kovac. Pretty clearly alone from the record because he already fought a world title fight before while Kovac was fighting bums in his home Country. This is not even Close. But you have your opinion and I have mine. Bye. At the end it doesnt matter, Kovac was a bum. If that light flyweight guy fought bums fine enough.
> Kovac was the worst guy I ever saw because h looked like and fucking Amateur but there are other fights going on.


Stopped reading at you having to check boxrec, sorry.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

LSC shoots a lead right that misses and walks into a right hook. Seda lands a jab left. hard right to body of Seda. They trade jabs. Nice right from LSC. Hardd rigth and left to bod yof Seda.. Nice left from Seda and LSC lands a right. Seda Slips a right LSC walks into a left from Seda.. Nice jab from LSC. LSC walks into a left again from Seda. Jab and LSC walks into a left again. Nice jab from Seda.. Nice jab left from Seda and he is back out.. Right hook from LSC and LSC misses his work and Seda spins out off the ropes and SSeda lands a jab left right hook.. Hard jab left to body of LSC. Missed lead left from Seda. Nice right from LSC, but Seda ties up, throws 6 punch flurry to body of LSC, LSC lands a jab on Seda going out, that is round.

10 - 9 Seda
58 - 55 Santa Cruz


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Cruz would be pushed all the way by Frampton.
> 
> I struggle to think of anyone who could really test Rigo, until (if) his age catches up with him.


Unless he moves up for the bigger game, no one IMO


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Seda fighting a good fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I'm not sold yet.


Me neither but my hand's in my pocket on my wallet. Far more so than it is for Broner at least.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jose a little shook?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

LSC doubling the jab Seda slips it and moves away. Seda jabbing the head of LSC as Seda circles. Hard jab right from LSC. Hard right and left to body of LSC. Hard left and right to body of LSC. Seda starting to sit down on the inside of LSC . Lsc jabbing Seda to the ropes, Seda circles off the ropes and in the cnter is jabbing and keeping LSC at bay. Nice left from Seda. They trade jabs. Hard right to body of Seda Seda lands hard left in return. LSCflurrying lands nothign and jumps out. Hard double left to body of LSC> Seda babanging body of LSC. Nice left and right to head of LSC. Hard left to body of LSC. Seda jabbing to the head of LSC. Nice jab right from LSC just misses. Jab left from Seda and he ties up. Nice left lands from LSC.. Nice jab from Seda pushing LSC back, that is round.

10 - 9 Seda
67 - 65 Santa Cruz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Leo was hurt by that body work


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

There have been a couple rounds I can see scoring either way. I have this even. 

4 rounds to 3 Seda minus the knockdown.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who is what? who is chocolatito? really?


And I doubt man guys know him lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Body shots starting to wear down LSC, Seda hurting him and slowing him up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leija you cunt :twisted


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Good work by the challenger. 
Santacruz is not active enough to the body so I can see him losing in the end for his lack of control of the fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Leo has been skakng his right hand for a few rounds now.

he took that round.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stopped reading at you having to check boxrec, sorry.


A guy who went 12 rounds in a world tile fight is worse than a guy who only foght bums before? You cant even make arguements lol. Bye waste of time if you dont even read Posts or cant even make simple arguements. BTW: Kovac isnt even ranked inside the fucking EBU Rankings.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

LSC runs in eating hard left and right hooks to the body in th pocess. Hard left and right hooks to the boy of LSC. Nice right fro mLSC to the body. SEda banging the body hard though and then getting out of range of LSC. Seda circluing and LSC lands nice right to the body, hard left and right to body of LSC. Hard right uppercut, hard left uppercut from LSC on the inside. They trade hooks to the body.LSC pressing and Seda circling. Double jabe and left hook fro mLSC on Seda circling out. Seda back at range jabbing . Nice double jab right from LSC. Nice jab from Seda, lead right from LSC.. hard right to body of Sed. Jab right to chest of Seda. Nice jab right from LSC again. Seda eating jabs now,. Seda jabs LSC and lands a nice left to the body. Nice jab right uppercut . Nice jab triple right from LSC. LSC presing now and Seda going back.

10 - 9 Santa Cruz
77 - 74 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kelvin Price and Amir Monsour about to start.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> A guy who went 12 rounds in a world tile fight is worse than a guy who only foght bums before? You cant even make arguements lol. Bye waste of time if you dont even read Posts or cant even make simple arguements. BTW: Kovac isnt even ranked inside the fucking EBU Rankings.


I could care less what ranking system ranks what. I watch the fights and judge for myself.

Boxrec doesn't sway my opinion.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Leo's hand is hurt, but he's taking a lead.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Seda and LSC circling in the middle of the ring. Triple jab and missed right from LSC. Seda keeping disnance, nice counter left from Seda. Nice counter left from Seda on the inside. Seda jabbing LSC coming in. Missed right and left from LSC charging in on Seda. Seda pnned on the ropes lands nice right hook and spins out negating much of LSC's work. Missed right fro mLSC. Nice jab from LSC though. Missed jab right from LSC. LSC stalking and Seda slips and ties him up. Missed ja riht and Seda slips. Seda flurries to the body on the inside and then ties up. 

Ref warns Seda for holding. Nice left from Seda. Hard jab rright from LSC stuns Sea. Nice straight left from Seda.. Hard Left uppercut from Sea. Hard left and right hooks to bod yof Seda and Seda shoots hooks back at him. Nice double jab and right form LSC.. Nice jab left and left hook from seda.

10 - 9 Santa Cruz
87 - 83 Santa Cruz


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I could care less what ranking system ranks what. I watch the fights and judge for myself.
> 
> Boxrec doesn't sway my opinion.


Sheldon, errr Bailey, would have a breakdown over that last line.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Sheldon, errr Bailey, would have a breakdown over that last line.


:lol: @bailey

Are people actually rating levels of tomato cans? Yikes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

LSC pressing and Seda out circling and keeping range. Nice lead right left from LSC. Seda slips it though and spins LSC. Nice jab left fro mSeda.. Hard left to body of LSC and Seda spins him. They trade jabs. LSC jabs.. Nice right to bod yof Seda. Nice right and lef from LSC. Hard flurry from Seda but nothign lands and LSC lands hard right hooks to the body. Nice left to the body from Seda and the ref warns him. LSC lands a hard right on the ropes. Seda lands a nice right hook on a charging LSc. hard right to body of Seda. They start flurrying at each other's body and Seda spins out. Nice lead left from Seda mIssed right from LSC. Nice right hook from Seda. Nice right uppercut from LSC. Lead left from Seda at the bell.

10 - 9 Santa cruz
97 - 92 Santa Cruz


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cruz taking over :ibutt


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Seda's footwork is terrible lol.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is where boxing's scoring system is odd. This has been a good fight, many rounds were close. But the scorecards will read like a blowout. 

Only in boxing can one guy lose a round by a hair and get the same result as a guy who was outclassed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Seda circling on the outside both fighters trading jabs. Nice left from Seda. Nice right from LSC. Missed left from LSC on Seda sping out. SSeda flurring hard to the body and head of LSC as LSCtries to lnads a big shot to the body . Nice left hooks fro mLSC to the bod yof Seda after landing a stiff jab. LSC cutting the ring off on Seda. Nice left from Seda. Nice left and right and flurry to body of Seda. HArd rigth to body of Seda. Seda lands hard left on LSC reaching in. Seda lands nice jab . LSC walks into a left and Seda lands a nother left and ties up LSC. Seda jabbing and keeping range.. Lead left from Seda, LSC lands a right afterwards. Seda ties up LSC. Nice left to bod yof LS. Sda spins LSC and then bangs LSC to the body and a nice left upstairs catches LSC as Seda goes out. Nice jab from LSC and a right hook over it from SEda.

10 - 9 Seda
106 = 102 Santa Cruz


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman will win. He's never faced a good fighter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully Turman either stops Karass or get stopped within 8 1/2 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

They meet in the middle LSC is pressing hcard. Seda landing hard jabs and left hands.. Hard right from LSC and Seda is staggard. Seda spins out and swings hard hooks to obdy of LSC and LSC ties him up.. Lead left ffrom SEda. A stiff jab from Seda. Nice jab from LSC. Nice right hook from Seda. Seda lands big left to body of LSC. nice jab left and right hook to hed of LSC. LSC flurrying but SEda jabbing and slipping LSC's work.. Nice jab left from Seda. Nice jab from LSC. They get tied up.. Seda jabbing . LSC rushing and flurrying hard body and head of Seda, Seda spins him around and the ref breaks the aciton. Nice lead left from Seda. Hard lead left and right from Seda. . hard right and an.eft from LSC. Seda lands a hard left of his own and a right. LSC eats two left hands at the end of the round tries to fire back but Seda is out of range and that is round.

10 - 9 Seda
115 - 112 Santa Cruz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I really want Santa Cruz vs Moreno


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Great last round, great fight. LSC won.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Bogotazo
Thurman coming up now.

116-111
115-112
117 -110

In favor of winner Leo Santa Cruz UD


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Where is Jim Gray?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Bama.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

LSC is going to be a star if GBP just matches him carefully. He's pure blood Mexican, looks the part, and has a fun style and a great smile. He's going to be a draw very soon.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Next fight is gonna be nutzo


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Is a lovely sitty"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Where the fuck is Jim Grey?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman will KO JSK. Thurman needs to step it up after this fight and fight someone who is good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm gonna be bustin all kinds of nuts the next 2 fights


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna be bustin all kinds of nuts the next 2 fights


:rofl You watching Hodgetwins?

All Kindzzzzz


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

People hoping somebody will make a Rigo fight appealing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

One time gonna put JSK down hard.
People seem to forget Berto with one hand had Karass hurt badly and was at times outboxing him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo would murder Santa Cruz, shit wouldn't even be interesting except for the fact that you would most likely have Santa Cruz fighting backwards and not throwing anything as Rigo picked him apart.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna be bustin all kinds of nuts the next 2 fights


Seriously this is gonna be ace no matter


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love Thurman. Tons of personality. Comes to fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :rofl You watching Hodgetwins?
> 
> All Kindzzzzz


:lol: hell yeah

Do wateva the PHUCK you wanna do


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I always pull for for JSK, but can't really root against Thurman.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman has one hell of a lisp. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Seriously this is gonna be ace no matter


foreal, man I'm excited man. Goosebumps


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman lost to Boo Boo Andrade in the Olympic Trials. That's interesting.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thurman has one hell of a lisp. LOL


"Don't duck me 'thun"


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I hate Thurmans voice and the way he speaks, so fucking irritating.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: hell yeah
> 
> Do wateva the PHUCK you wanna do


Nice :lol:

Karass gonna be going to snap city. Thurman is a cool dude but he needs to face some legitimate competition after this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> foreal, man I'm excited man. Goosebumps


Seriously c'mon Keith, what a cool dude


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Keith Thurman 157 tonight
Jesus Soto Karass 159

Thurman is smaller than I thought


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Karass is an old 32. He's been in some wars. I love watching him fight, but think he's at too big of a power disadvantage here.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Surprised Lawrence Cole isn't the ref for all four bouts..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is gonna be a great fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm all-in on Thurman.

C'mon, baby !


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LLOL


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman hiding that glass


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

looks like I'm about to win money...

I don't see this fight going past 9 rounds


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Crazy round!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow!

Could that be round of the year, so far?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman's hands are really heavy. Great round after getting buzzed early.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman vs. Soto Karas.

Round 1

Thurman pressing with the jab. Soto lands HUGE right and hurts Thruman hard. Soto pressing hard, Thurman recovers lands a heavy right and left. Thhurman lands heavy left and Soto lands a a hard left . Hard right counter from Thurman. j Triple jab right from thruamn.. Nice right from Soto. Soto thros another right and it misses.. Hard left from Thurman again. TTrip[le jab from Thruman, heavy right aand another right from Thruaman. They trade jabs. blocked right from Sto. Hard left hook from Thruman. Anotehr left from Thruman. Double jab up and down from Thruamn... Hard left hook and right from Thruman.. Triple jab from Thruamn. hard left from Thruamn. Hard left and right from Thruman to the body . Nice right from Soto to the body. Thruamn banging th tress hard. hard right and left and a big right buckles the lefgs of Karass and he falls back to the corner. Hard right again from Thurman and Soto tries to press and that is round.

10 - 9 Thurman..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

All Kinds on nuts


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman boxes very nice on the move.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

There was a whole fight packed in that round. Wow. 

10-9 Thurman. And I'm shocked he won it after that first 20 seconds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thurman is actually faster than I thought. Thurman round. JSK had his moments, but Thurman throws some hard combos.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Thurman pressing lands heavy left hok. Nice jab right to body of Soto karass. Hard right from Karass again. Triple jab from Thruamn. Nice left to body of thruamn. Nice jab from Thurman and he is moving and landing heavy left hooks on Karass coming in. Soto pressing bhing the jab and Hard right to the body from Thuramn. Nice up jab from Thurman.. Nice counter right from Thurman. soto pawing out the jab and and misses a right. Nice right hand counter rfrom thruman. hard leadping left from Thurman. Karass pressiies. Thurman lands a heacy left Karass as well. Thurman. back to the jab right and left hook from Thurman. Double left hook from Thurman.. Thurman jabbing Nice right to obdy of Thruma.n Hard right to body of Karass. Hard overhand right from Thurman. Low blow from Karass and the ref warns Karass. Hard right and left to the body of Thurman and Thruman fires back with a hard left and right to the body of Karass.

10 - 9 Thurman
20 - 18 Thurman


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too open.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Thurman. He's just faster.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ha, Mike Jones > Soto Karass, Thurman, Berto, Aydin


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

JSK working the body pretty good but Thurman is faster and moves way better. JSK looks like he taking the power well but he's been stopped twice.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's amazing how smart a fighter Thurman is at an early stage in his career, while Berto fought a JSK's fight, when he could have easily outboxed him. .


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Thurman.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Ha, Mike Jones > Soto Karass, Thurman, Berto, Aydin


I feel bad for Mike Jones. The Bailey KO ruined him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

round 3

Karass out pressing with a missed jab and right . NIce left hook from Karass. Thurman cirlcing and they trade jabs.. Karasss trying to keep range it seems. They trade jabs again Hard coutner right left and right from Thurman. Hard coule jab right uppercut left hook from Thurman. Karass following Thurman and Thurman just beating him with hi jab and a nice right . Hard r left to the body o from Karass. Nice right to body of Karass. Nice right and left and double jab from Thurman.. karass raching with the jab to the body. hard left to body of Thruamn. Thruamn jabbing and controlling Karass they trade rights to the body.. Karrass is throwing heacy rights and Thruman is slpping them. Nice lea right from Thrumabn he slips karasss and simply side stepsl. . Heavy right and left from Thurman to the body . hard right to the body and jab right to the head of Karass, nice jab from Karass during the flurry.

10 - 9 Thurman
30 - 27 Thurman


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Think that body work might help later, but it didn't carry the round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta give the round to Thurman, but JSK is coming on.

30-27.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ever since the Lora fight, I've said that Thurman could get worn down while on the backfoot and said he wasted too much energy. I thought he fixed it in the Chaves fight, but I guess not


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman needs to work on his defence. Karass is sloppy as fuck so he's getting away but if he fights a elite fighter...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Was just invited to a great dinner spot by my girl and her sisters. No way I'm leaving this card


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Karass out eatting the thurman jab. Thurman jabbbing cirlcing the wrong way though. Nice left hook from Thruman. nice right ot the body from Karass. Missed right from Karss. Nice left hook from Thurman. Nice tie up from karass on the inside. Nice right ot body of Karass. Nice right ot obdy of Thruman. Hard left from Thurman. hard ja right from Thruman. Heavy right from Thrman. Triple jab from Thruman. Harvy counter left from Thruman. Heavy lefgt from Karass to the body another left to body of Thruman. Heavy right tobody of Karass. Dobule right and left from Thurman. heavy right over Karass jab. Heavy left from Thruamn. Nice right from Thurman. Karass is slowing but still throwing heavy. Nice left to body of Thruman. Hard left to the body right ot the head sends Karass going back. Karass recovering and still tries to t jab to the body of Thruamn. Hard left hook fom Thruman. Hard left right fom Thruman. Hard double jab from Thruman.

10 - 9 Thurman
40 -36 Thurman


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Damn no way Karass can last he eating a lot of leather.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thurman round

40-36 Thurman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I feel bad for Mike Jones. The Bailey KO ruined him.


Yeah shit is tragic :-(


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Thurman is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too open.


He always is. It's his one big flaw. - But at the same time, his odd movements are why he lands so much. He often throws from odd angles, kind of like Golovkin.


----------



## zoe (May 16, 2013)

Another Thurman round.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Thurman circling the wrong way and karass jabbing and following Thurman. Thruman landing crsip jab. Karass missing hi jab. Nice jab right left from Thurman. Missed jab right fro mKarasss.. Karass jabbing tht body and eats a left from Thurman. hard right from from Thruman an and heavy lleft from Thruamn.. Karass comihging forward and eats heavy right to the body from Thurman. Double jab from Thruamn and a right. Hard ouble right to body from Karass. Nice jab rigght uppercut from Thruamn. Wide right and nice left to body of Thruman. Nice right to body of Karass. Hard left hook and right to body of karass.. Hard right and left from Thurman, and Karass's feet are gona he stumbles to his ass and leg are gone.. . He beats the counte.r. Thruman lands heavy right and left hooks on Karass as karass walks forward.. Thurman lands heavy right uppercut and is content to simply pick karass apart slowly.

10 - 8 Thurman
50 - 44 Thurman


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Most exciting shutout I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-8 round for Keith.

50-44 Thurman.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Most exciting shutout I've seen in a long time.


You could score the first for soto tho


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You could score the first for soto tho


Agreed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Karass lands a nice right ot he body and eats a left in the process. Thurman jabbing hard and cricling. Hard right to body of Karass.. Nice left to head of Thurman. Karass is chasing. Nice right from Karass. hard left from Thurman. Hard jab right from Thurman and he spins out as Karass's legs buckle.. Heavy lead right . heavy left. Nice left from Thurman again. Karass still chasing and Thurman lets karass get inside and he ties up Karass. Nice right to the body and left from Thurman. Tirple jab from Thurman. Heavy counter left to the body of karasss. Nice jab from Thurman. Karass stalking but hands are even slower now. Nice left to the body of Thurman. Heavy jab right to body of Karass.. Heavy left hook from Thurman.. Thurman simply cirlcing and helands a hard right and left backs out while Karass is still swinging and that is round.

10 - 9 Thurman
60 - 53 Thurman


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JSK is exactly the type of guy you do NOT want to run into in a bar fight. About the time you land your best shot he comes forward and kicks you ass.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman is dominating, but he's burning up a ton of energy. With how wide and slow Karass throws, standing in close with him should be more effective.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

JSK is getting beat up :-/


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman can't believe JSK is still coming at him!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

karass pressing heavy left to body of Karass. Karass following Thurman, Karass eats a hard left hand from Thurman. Another left from Thurman. Heavy jab right from Thurman. thurman jabbing and simply playing iwth Karass now. Karass pawing a jab to the body but no landing. Nice lefthook from k karass. Hard left hook from Thurman another left froim Thurman. Nice left hook from Thurman on karass coming in. They trade jabs. hard right to the obdy of karass. Hard lead right from Thurman. Heavy left counter from Thurmanh. hard left right left to body and head of Karasss.. Nice counter left and right from Thruman. Karss banging the guard of Thurman with his arms thoth. heavy roght to body of Karass, another h heavy tigh to body of Karass and they tie up. havy jab right from Thurman. Heavy Right uppercut at the bell and Karass's legs buckle heavily.

10 - 9 Thurman.
70 - 62 Thurman


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman needs to put his punches together. JSK is eating these single shots up well.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL 

Thurman looks very sharp despite being so late in the fight. Good stamina.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Karass looks physically done.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman moving more and throwing less as he begins to gas.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JSK's punches don't have much steam on them. 

Fir or the first time, I think this fight might go the distance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Thurman jabbing and moving as Karss follows him blindly trying to jab to the body but his jab getting picked off. Hard left to the body of Karass. Triple jab from Thruman. Nice right from Thurman.. Missed right again from Karass to the body.. nice right ot hte body and big left from Karass Thurman lands a j. Nice right to shoulder of Thurman. Thurman simply moving lands a nice left hook to the top of the head. Heavy left hook on Karass coming him kncoks him back. heavy right on Karass. coming in. Hard right and left hook from Thurman and he circles out.. Heavy lead right from TThruman. Karass is slapping now instead of turning over his punches.. heavy jab right left hook from Thurman. Double jab from Thurman. Hard left and right hooks to body of Thurman. heavy jab right from Thurman. Harad left and right from Thruamn. Karass walks into a right from Thurman as Karass flurries

10 - 9 Thurman
80-71 Thurman


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Nice KO win for Thurman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good job Keith


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

JSK is a bum, but he's tough and comes to fight. Great finish from Thurman. The power is real.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> JSK's punches don't have much steam on them.
> 
> Fir or the first time, I think this fight might go the distance.


well, i couldn't have been more wrong about that one.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman reminds me of the Hayemaker


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Karass pressing and Thurman contnt to jab. nIce left to obdy of Thurman. Thurman lands heavy right uppercut and Soto is hurt. thurman throwing heavy bombs nnow right and lefts and Karass comes out the conner and eats a right to the body. Thurman ties up Karass and Karass is still pressing.. Triple jab from Thruman. Heavy left hook s fom Thruman to the body. Thuramn lands jab right and Karass goes back to the ropes. Karass comes off the ropes still presssing. Hard left hook from Thurman. Karass' throws 5 rights while tied up . Hard left to body of Thurman. Hard left hook right left right and Karass is out on his feet, Thurman walks away and Karass falls down. 

FIGHT OVER.

Thurman KO9 Soto Karass

-------

Fucking massacre. Karass needs to hang it up, the beating he took you don't recover from, his chin will never be the same, that was a reall stoppage not that maidana shit.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got damn what a KO!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fight for Keith. Very impressive.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Thurman does have a lot of power, he's a real problem! Didn't really think too much of him before.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The way Karass was throwing slaps you knew this ending was inevitable


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

One Time! !

:horse


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Anybody baby I'm ready for the world" 

LOL Thurman has never faced a quality fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> *JSK is a bum,* but he's tough and comes to fight. Great finish from Thurman. The power is real.


Once again you prove you are a clueless fucking idiot who DKSAB


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Thurman does have a lot of power, he's a real problem! Didn't really think too much of him before.


He just wastes so much energy bouncing up and down and is so open because his offense is his defense. I don't know how high he can go, plus that chin is iffy.
I think Tim Bradley would break him down


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, that final left! That's one of the odd angles I was talking about: Sort of a half-hook, half uppercut, thrown from mid-range. How do you see that coming?

Jeez.....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Really impressed with the ref cushioning the fall. Good job. 

Side nite: the Athletic Commission supervisor they announced, Dean Chance won the Cy Young award pitching for my Angels back in the day.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL, Thurman got it right this time and said San Antonio.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i think hes carrying glass in that mandible


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dat dere lithp


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He just wastes so much energy bouncing up and down and is so open because his offense is his defense. I don't know how high he can go, plus that chin is iffy.


'Bama, I think you've finally lost your mind. Were you watching a different fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He just wastes so much energy bouncing up and down and is so open because his offense is his defense. I don't know how high he can go, plus that chin is iffy.
> I think Tim Bradley would break him down


Yeah Bradley beats him for sure.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Keith Thurman is a special offensive fighter. Not many can land heavy power shots while on the move. 

He's legit. Based on what I've seen thus far, he'd beat both Broner and Garcia.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thurman is 25 and hasn't taken much punishment. Dude has a ton of time left in the sport. A real character too.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah baby


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

He could face Floyd if he keeps it up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

"Merry Chrimmas " - Keith "One Time" Thurman

Think it is time Keith adjust his game. He isn't a one punch knockout guy in the elite level, he is a accumulation puncher.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

First time watching Thurman. I believe he can be the next boxing star.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

One time


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He just wastes so much energy bouncing up and down and is so open because his offense is his defense. I don't know how high he can go, plus that chin is iffy.
> I think Tim Bradley would break him down


I love Bradley, but Thurman would find him and those heavy hands could break him down.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm really starting to warm up to Keith, both as a fighter, and also his character & personality outside the ring. Quality dude!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Keith Thurman is a special offensive fighter. Not many can land heavy power shots while on the move.
> 
> He's legit. Based on what I've seen thus far, he'd beat both Broner and Garcia.


He thows too wide for Broner, and I think he would repeatedly walk into those Danny left hooks and go to sleep.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Bradley beats him for sure.


Bradley isn't "sure" to beat any elite at 147. He just lost five rounds to a 40 year-old Marquez after nearly getting killed by Provodnikov. He's reached his ceiling and Keith is still improving.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> 'Bama, I think you've finally lost your mind. Were you watching a different fight?


He's right. One Time likes to maintan range which allows him to get off his own punches while avoiding his opponents. However against an opponent who closes distance faster than JSK he might find his defense lacking as we saw a few times tonight where he misjudged distance and was hurt.

However very exciting fighter, and seems to be improving every fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thurman looks to have the goods: Power, movement, speed and smarts. He just needs to fight a legit opponent and tighten his defence. I think his chin is pretty mediocre.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thurman relies on his power too much imo


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol Thurman goes into the start of the round guns blazing thinking he can stop then backs off after Karass is still standing.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

A high guard come forward body punching Thurman could be scary. He's still a very talented prospect as a boxer puncher. Really enjoying his development.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman looked good for throwing as many power shots as he did. He seems a little more refined after each bout. Looking forward for his next performances.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Bradley isn't "sure" to beat any elite at 147. He just lost five rounds to a 40 year-old Marquez after nearly getting killed by Provodnikov. He's reached his ceiling and Keith is still improving.


:lol: Bradley isn't shit because he beat Marquez in a close fight?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He thows too wide for Broner, and I think he would repeatedly walk into those Danny left hooks and go to sleep.


If he wasn't landing, he'd shorten up for sure. And I think that Thurman's left gets there quicker than Garcia's, and he's a proven puncher at 147.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I love Bradley, but Thurman would find him and those heavy hands could break him down.


Keith wouldn't find him and Tim would slowly break him down with his speed and movement. Thurman would be lunging and throwing those wide shots, Tim would slip get on the inside bang the body get back out and rinse and repeat, by the 10th round he would be gassed and Tim would be picking him apart.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I love Bradley, but Thurman would find him and those heavy hands could break him down.


Thurman's has never faced a B level guy let alone a guy like Bradley. At this point Bradley would eat him.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that old video of Broner's dad


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: Bradley isn't shit because he beat Marquez in a close fight?


Is that what you read? I said that he isn't sure to beat any elite welterweight. Every top level fight he has in this division will be a tough scrap.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Would like to see Guerrero not duck and take the Thurman fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I like Porter. Give me Thurman/Porter with the winner getting Mayweather. I'd buy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Is that what you read? I said that he isn't sure to beat any elite welterweight. Every top level fight he has in this division will be a tough scrap.


What welterweights do you define as elite?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

God damn BN stream. "Marcus Ma-day-r-na"


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter: easy guy to root for. Exciting in the ring, seems like a good guy out of it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Thurman's has never faced a B level guy let alone a guy like Bradley. At this point Bradley would eat him.


That's a very good point. The gap in class between a bum like JSK and Bradley is huge, but I think Thurman's power could translate.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What welterweights do you define as elite?


You just saw one.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Keith Thurman is a special offensive fighter. Not many can land heavy power shots while on the move.
> 
> He's legit. Based on what I've seen thus far, he'd beat both Broner and Garcia.


:rofl:roflatsch

Good joke


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That's a very good point. The gap in class between a bum like JSK and Bradley is huge, but I think Thurman's power could translate.


Bradley smashes his ass you idiot.....:lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I like Porter. Give me Thurman/Porter with the winner getting Mayweather. I'd buy.


Winner fights Broner more like.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

You people are sleeping on Thurman the same way you slept on Danny Garcia. This is the new guard.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That's a very good point. The gap in class between a bum like JSK and Bradley is huge, but I think Thurman's power could translate.


 @steviebruno

According to @steviebruno JSK = Bradley/Garcia/Broner apparently


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gotta see some improvement from Broner tonight, I think Keith Thurman gives him hell right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You just saw one.


nah man. Bradley would come at him like a pitbull and work him to the body for 12 hard rounds. Thurman would get tired bouncing up and down and missing with wide shots


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley beats every Welter apart from Floyd, who he also gives a good fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Omg it's happening


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner vs. Malinaggi TIME

WAR WAGON
STAND UP

VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I was at Maidana/Lopez. Marcos throws body shots you can hear in the crowd. Let's see if can land cleanly against Broner.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Bradley beats every Welter apart from Floyd, who he also gives a good fight.


Agreed.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Shawn Porter has some easy going personality. He had just the right plan for Alexander.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> :rofl:roflatsch
> 
> Good joke


He has the exact same skillset as Danny Garcia, but he's much bigger, has faster hands, and has more power in both hands. It's okay to embrace the up and comers.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Bradley beats every Welter apart from Floyd, who he also gives a good fight.


Not Manny? Surely you can't be that confident.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> @steviebruno
> 
> According to @steviebruno JSK = Bradley/Garcia/Broner apparently


Jsk no offence nothing more then a tough vet he was on a "winning streak" but before that lost like 4-5 fights in a row.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

What kind of mask is that guy wearing?!?!?!? What the literally Fuck?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Not Manny? Surely you can't be that confident.


Manny too for me, bring on a rematch.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner watched Point Break?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Really liked Shawn Porter on that bit. Really well spoken dude. 
Missed his match but Devon Alexander is never an easy puzzle to solve so more respect to Porter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit I'm excited. Lets go Broner!!!!. Prove these fools wrong man.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

No rapper leading Broner to the ring. 
Broner is in the zone.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"It's Ian Paisley!!!"


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol so many boos


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> @steviebruno
> 
> According to @steviebruno JSK = Bradley/Garcia/Broner apparently


He kicked JSK's ass and battered him. The other fights would at least be competitive.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

AB!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Go Broner!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mauro checking Paulie by trying to appeal to his professionalism.
LOL Paulie complimenting Broner is like pulling teeth.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No rapper leading Broner to the ring.
> Broner is in the zone.


LOL look again.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The next original idea Broner has will be his first.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Manny too for me, bring on a rematch.


Fair enough. I do think Timmy has improved and Manny has slightly declined so good fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He kicked JSK's ass and battered him. The other fights would at least be competitive.


he ain't better than this guy


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He has the exact same skillset as Danny Garcia, but he's much bigger, has faster hands, and has more power in both hands. It's okay to embrace the up and comers.


Garcia is a far better and more proven boxer. He's not an up-and-comer, he's here. He's the consensus champ at 140, period. Thurman has wins over JSK and struggled versus Zaveck...

please stop with this thurman garbage


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

his dad should have came out as santa claus


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he ain't better than this guy


Will Jones ever fight again?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn I'm starting to shake a little


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lawrence fuggin cole wtf


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

War Laurence cole !!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR Chino :ibutt You can do this!.... (ok, probably not.... but one can hope).


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a feeling we gonna have some salty ass motherfuckers on this board when this fight is over.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Will Jones ever fight again?


I really hope so. Last thing I heard, he was trying to leave his promoter and was caught up in a legal battle


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish somebody would sucker punch KO Ariza.


----------



## zoe (May 16, 2013)

let's go AB


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I got a feeling we gonna have some salty ass motherfuckers on this board when this fight is over.


Agreed.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Garcia is a far better and more proven boxer. He's not an up-and-comer, he's here. He's the consensus champ at 140, period. Thurman has wins over JSK and struggled versus Zaveck...
> 
> please stop with this thurman garbage


Garcia struggled with a shot Morales and a shot Zab Judah, who just got his ass kicked by an old Malignaggi. What is that supposed to mean?

And we are talking 147, a division Garcia hasn't even ventured into.

Anyway, time for Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I really hope so. Last thing I heard, he was trying to leave his promoter and was caught up in a legal battle


Last time I saw him he was fighting some dude in the street on world star.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but Broner needs to be humbled. Maybe a knockout loss will do him some good.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

His dad looks like a walrus with chains on.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana on that ass.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Broner holding on

rofl

WAR EL CHINO


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Maidana is up in that ass.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner doing a good Wladimir Impression.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner went UFC there for a second.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lmfaooooooooo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is actually weathering the storm well, but he is acting like a ******.

10-9 Maidana.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

As I said, Thurman is ready to beat this guy.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

wtf... Broner landed like 3 punches that whole round and was doing Wladimir Klitschko.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wheres your showboating now Broner? Finally feeling the power of a fully fledged welterweight


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner is hilarious


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol the fuck was that


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner's in trouble if he fights for 12 rounds like that first round


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Broner went full **** for a sec


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Broner out first in the middle of the ring. Maidana jabbing up and down and pressing. Broner fighting offf the back foot. Maidana out reckless throwing shots everywhere and pusshing Broner back Hard right and left from Maidana as he blitzs Broner ou outright. Broner recovers and i slpping maidana's reckless work. Maina trhowing havy rights and lefts to the body o Broner. Broner lands heavy left and slips Maidnana. and Miadana is in a slugfest bangaging the body of Broner on the ropes. Nice right from Maidana. Hard jab to body of Maidana. Broner jabbing hard to body of Maid Maidana. Nice right from Maidana. Nice left from Broner. jab from Broner and Broner taugting Maidana and slipping the jab to his stomace.

10 - 9 Maidana.

---
Wild round, but mainly from wild Maidana shots and bullrushing, nothing landed upstairs, lots of shots to the body but Broner recovered.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Boner isn't proficient at the philly shell


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't get why Broner is playing around so much farout.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner tripped on the first right. Broner's defense is doing ok. Needs to be more active though

1-0 Maidana


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL Broner went in dry. 

Great round for Maidana


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

UYES!~


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner down!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHHAHAH! Where is that little bitch Pimp C????!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

God!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOLOOL


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

fuck! lol


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Hahahha

good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is a bitch!.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Told you *******. Falling for the HYPE Hey, @Vic didn't we tell these motherfuckers?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmfao.

Wtf.. 
I said he was hiding glass.

Fuck i might lose all my money tonight.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Fucking knew itt, lets goo


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys can you believe this?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Pimp C where you at bitch?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DAY-YUM!

I'd give Maidana a 10-8 for round 2, even without a KD.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a pleasure to watch. :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner got to let those hands go


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

holy fucking shit broner is an idiot


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahah

hahahahahahaha

hahhahahahah

fuckin trashcan

peace out billions lmao


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

As I said many times no matter what happens Broner is a big Hype job


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Adrien "The Chin" Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Broner in the middle Hard left from Maidana. Hard left from Maidana and Broner's legs are gone. Maidnada coming for the kill. Broner ties up. Broner gettign his legs back and Mianda Hard lreft and right from Broner.l Hard right and left rrom Broner , Broner hurt. and running. Nicer right and left from Maidana. Hard right aleft from BBroner. Counter right from Brtomner. Maindana wearing Broner out now Broner moving no and jabbbing Hard left to the head maindana. STiff jab from Broner. Nice right e r Nice lead right double left from Maidana. Hard right from Maidna. Hard right and left from Broner at the end of the round.

10 -8 Maidana
20 - 17 Maidana


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Marco blow his load?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

20-17

Maidana!

Has the window gone to ko him out?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank god for this. Maidana a G.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437P using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LMFAO.

Wtf BRONER was BEGGING THE REF.


Well as long as Broner wins a decision I still win money.
:lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gzuz!!!


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

fucking clown, what a dickhead


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-8 Maidana

20-17 Marcos.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

damnnnnnnn get it together AB


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

All you guys looking like idiots now. HAHAHAH! Where is that other nut-hugging bitch @turbotime?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is a big Hype Job as I said many times.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Heir to dog shit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think this will be an education fr Broner. Win or lose, I have a feeling he won't be such a fucking clown.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Broner will adjust.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner gotta keep it in the middle now. He's gonna outbox Chino to a decision now.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner deserves this shit after all the shit talking hes done among other things

Broners coming back now though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lil an will still win this rho


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner depends too much on the shell.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner didn't like that body shot.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Broner too stationary, not active enough, not enough defense! Called it! Come on Maidana, prove me righ, kill that clown!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

All the people writing off Broner realize it's early, right?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well let's not get TOO excited:

Broner could still end this at ay time. Plus, if it goes to the cards, you KNOW that Broner has already been given a UD.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

29-27

Maidana!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Maidana out they trade jabs. Maidana jabbing tohte body. Broner lands left hookd and jabs to teh body. ncie right from Maidana. Hard left hook from Broner hard double jab right and left from Broner nmiiessses. Nice jab right from Brone. Broner walkiking Maidana down now. Hard hard left hook right. Hard right to the body from Broner. Nice right and wide lef from Maidana. Hard left hook from Broner and missed right hand after the ref warns them about elbows.

10 - 9 Broner
29 - 27 Maidana


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

3 nothing. Broner is fucking tool.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Maidana had his window


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Boner.

29-27 Maidana.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner needs to be first and be willing to throw with Maidana


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

"Don't throw the jab"

Worse advice ever


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

did Bama score the first round 10-9 or 10-8 for Broner?....I am thinking with the hump action likely turned Bama on enough to give Broner the 10-8 round.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got it 2-1 for Maidana


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Maidana won't win another round. Bet on it. :lol: Broner detractors so excited.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> "Don't throw the jab"
> 
> Worse advice ever


I guess if its gonna be slow it would be not great.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Maidana had his window


I have the same feeling.

If true, at least we see Broner respond to adversity.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana now fighting way too carefully. 

He needs to go all out, right now. If it goes to the cards he has no chance, so he might as well try to overwhelm Broner, like in the first 2 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

fucking stream went out


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner going to move down and beat up on midgets again?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

39-36

Maidana!

Maidana won that round easily.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I gave that round to Maidana.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Maidana

39-36 Maidana.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Thurman beheads both.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

damn maidana is outboxing him


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 3
> 
> Maidana out they trade jabs. Maidana jabbing tohte body. Broner lands left hookd and jabs to teh body. ncie right from Maidana. Hard left hook from Broner hard double jab right and left from Broner nmiiessses. Nice jab right from Brone. Broner walkiking Maidana down now. Hard hard left hook right. Hard right to the body from Broner. Nice right and wide lef from Maidana. Hard left hook from Broner and missed right hand after the ref warns them about elbows.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

4-0. Fucking Maidana of all people is exposing Broner. Jesus Christ this is amazing.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got it 5-0 after 4 rounds (with the KD)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Broner sitting back lands hard right in the clench. Nice jab up and down from Froner. Hard left from Broner than Maidan walked into. Broner jabbing and walking Maidana back Nice right to body of Miadana. Wid hard left from Broner catches Maidana swinging in. Double jab to body from Maidana. Nice right overthtop from Maidana. Nice left from Broner. Nice right from Broner, nice left from . Nice over hand right from Maidana. Hard rigth and lefts to teh body of Broner . Hard left hook right from Broner, lead right from Broner. hard left from Broner.

Close round, gave it to Maidana, Broner almost won it on the left at the end.

10 - 9 Maidana
39 - 36 Maidana


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Broner lost every round so far.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Marcos


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That must be an embarrassing kd


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This fight's gettin ugly


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is true talent.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

48-46

Maidana!

Broner landing them clean now.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Anyone else think Malinaggi is rooting for Maidana?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana is fighting really well. 10-9 Maidana.

49-45 Maidana.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

AB back in it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank god @turbotime made that Broner express thread. Making all you guys look like damn fools lmfao.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner taking control now


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Broner's first round.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 Marcos


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner just refuses to move his legs. Instead of stepping back, or off to the side, he just leans.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner starting to land accurately. I gave him that round. 

Damn good fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Broner out and lands heavy right uppercut. Hardl eft hook from Broner. hard left and rights to body of Broner. hard left hook from Broner again. hard right from Maidana. Hard leff rom Broner again. Hard left from Broner,blocked left to body from Maidana. hard right to body of Broner hard hard right to the body hard left and right to head of Maidana. Hard jab from Broner. Hard left again from Broner. Hard left coutner from Broner. Hard counter right aand another coutner right from Broner.. B Llead right from Broner. Broner wlakign Maidana down. hard lef counter from Broner. Hard right uppercut from Broner. Cole stopping tthe Hard lef left and another left right from Broner and Broner is fighting Cole and Maidana.

10 - 9 Broner
48 - 46 Maidana
====

Broner starting to wlak Maidana down


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

How good is Khan looking right now? :hey


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

5-1 after 5 for Maidana (w/ the KD)


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Maidana can't let Broner back him up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first clear Broner round still fouling big time. Will get Point deducted soon


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 5
> 
> Broner out and lands heavy right uppercut. Hardl eft hook from Broner. hard left and rights to body of Broner. hard left hook from Broner again. hard right from Maidana. Hard leff rom Broner again. Hard left from Broner,blocked left to body from Maidana. hard right to body of Broner hard hard right to the body hard left and right to head of Maidana. Hard jab from Broner. Hard left again from Broner. Hard left coutner from Broner. Hard counter right aand another coutner right from Broner.. B Llead right from Broner. Broner wlakign Maidana down. hard lef counter from Broner. Hard right uppercut from Broner. Cole stopping tthe Hard lef left and another left right from Broner and Broner is fighting Cole and Maidana.
> 
> ...


Try to call it properly, just once. For one fight.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana's jab is keeping Broner honest. But he is getting sloppy with his power punches and Broner is starting to take advantage. Maidana's defense is better than I thought.

4-1 with KD for Maidana.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

57-56

Maidana!

Very close round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Maidana's jab is keeping Broner honest. But he is getting sloppy with his power punches and Broner is starting to take advantage. Maidana's defense is better than I thought.
> 
> 4-1 with KD for Maidana.


Yep. Broner has been doing some pretty good counter-punching. Not enough to win rounds, though.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner got him locked


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Three rounds apiece, the knockdown the difference.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Broner

58-55 Maidana.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Close but Maidana edged it with the last 20 seconds.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

6-1 Maidana after 6 (w/ the KD)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

broiner landing hard left hooks and a lead right.. hard right left hook from Broner. hard jab left hook from Broner, right to body. Maidana bullsrushing and gets ties up. Hard right uppercut from Broner. Hard right to body of Broner. Double jab from Maidiana. Lead right from Broner. Hard triple left from Broner. Thry trade jabs. Hard right to body of Maidana lead right, coutner left from Broner. Hard right to body of MMaidana Hard left from Broner again. hard jab right uppercut from Broner. lead right from Broner. counter right from Broner. Left hook from Broner. Left hooks to the body traded by both that is round.

10 - 9 Broner
57 - 56 Maidana


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Jay said:


> Try to call it properly, just once. For one fight.


I have it the same mate, some rounds are really close.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

good fight!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Broner just refuses to move his legs. Instead of stepping back, or off to the side, he just leans.


When backed up, Maidana was more effective


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> 57-56
> 
> Maidana!
> 
> Very close round.


Lmfao you cant score a boxing match to save your life :rofl


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Marcos


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 6
> 
> broiner landing hard left hooks and a lead right.. hard right left hook from Broner. hard jab left hook from Broner, right to body. Maidana bullsrushing and gets ties up. Hard right uppercut from Broner. Hard right to body of Broner. Double jab from Maidiana. Lead right from Broner. Hard triple left from Broner. Thry trade jabs. Hard right to body of Maidana lead right, coutner left from Broner. Hard right to body of MMaidana Hard left from Broner again. hard jab right uppercut from Broner. lead right from Broner. counter right from Broner. Left hook from Broner. Left hooks to the body traded by both that is round.
> 
> ...


This is probably how the judges see it. Too close, IMO, but justifiable in a pinch.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Maidana gassing


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Broner landing some clean left hooks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

both must be exhausted


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chino looks tired. Broner round, my score is even.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner round.

57=55 Maidana.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes power looks suspicious at this weight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Maidana out lunging and misses. Broner eats hard right from Maidan Another left from Maidana.. Broner jabbing and ties up by Maidana. hard left fom Broner. Antoehr left from Broner Nice left from Maidana Double jab hard left hook and right hand from Broner. Lead right left from Broner. Big left from Broner and he is pushing Maidana back. Hard lef from Broner. Har dleft and right from Broen. Nice left from Maidan.a Double left fr from Broner and coutner right f from Broenr. Hard right hurts Maidana to the body and he holds on. Hard tirple left and overhand right from Broner hard left and coutner right fro m Broner. Hard left to boy of Maidana and counter right uppercut on Maidana coming in. hard lef and hard counter rights and leff rom Broner as Maidana wades forward.

10 - 9 Broner
66 - 66 Even


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

66-66

Even!

Another close round. It's even now


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-2 Maidana. Close round but Broner took it. Maidana looks sluggish and a bit fatigued.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like a lot of people were wrong: Broner isn't all wrong for Maidana

Looks like Maidanas gonna be a proud papa again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 7 to Maidana

8-1 (w/ the KD)...could be 7-2...but Marcos is winning for sure. he looks tired though


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana getting tired now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Maidana 143 Punches Landed
Broner 82


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana looks to be gassing fast.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Adriens are going to go crazy after this but dude has heart


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner looking good at times..
But OH SHIT WF

WTF


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Lulz.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Queer street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

well...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

There is a god !!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOLOL


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Down again

lolololololol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Once again!


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

hahaha I hate broner


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

atsch


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

bhop level acting skills


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Get out the way you plonker!!!


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol broner a bitch for milking that shit


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Awwww cunt!


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Oh, fuck no!!!!!


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Ouch.
Broner needs a KD to win this. KO may not be needed but a KD is.

edit: WTF?????????????????


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

oh come on!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What an act job!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol this disgracefull.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fucking flopping


weak shit


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol what a ******


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ok Victor Ortiz. Dumbass motherfucker


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nice one marcos


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lol Broner has a bitch in him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is looking like Zab Judah in there.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner wants no more


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is a total bitch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Adrien Broner is the new Andre Direll.

What a pussy. He was in trouble & just wanted a rest.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

even with all the acting, it was a deliberate headbutt


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

What Broner is doing is smart. Not admirable, cowardly, even, but smart.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The greatest brain fart in history.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Man this is the fucking event of the year


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

My neighbors must be wondering what the hell is going on over here.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round to Maidana...I got RENE up 3-0


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

75-74

Maidana!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
Broner out walking Maidana and trading jabs Heavy left hook and hard right hand from Broner. Hard left hook from B Broner on Maidana leaning in. hard left from Broner. Broner walkinmaidana down and lands hard right. Nice jab with Maidana. Nice left from Maidana. nice right left from Broner, hard counter right from Broner. Low left from Maidana. Hard left to the body and head of Broner, down goes Broner again, this more of a flash. Maidana charges and Broner holds. Maidana headbutts Broners after getting tied up. Broner milks the headbutt. LOL Broner cheating his ass off trying to get a DQ. 
-1pt fro Maidana for headbutt. Broner milking headbutt for all its worth. LOL he got his point back. Hhard right on the inside They trade lefts Hard left from Broner Nice right from Maidana Hard left andright to body of Broner. hard right to the body hurts Maidana hard lefft and right from Broner pushing Maidana back to the ropes.

10 - 9 Maidana
76 - 75 Maidana


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner moving back down win or lose tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

9-8 Maidana

76-73 Maidana.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pussy ass Broner GETTING WORKED


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

77-72. You can't have it less than 75-74


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If I ever had had any respect for Broner, he would have lost it tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck do you ******* have it close. Maidana FINISH HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Moment of madness that may cost Maidana. Broner's theatrics reached new levels of lolgay


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner nows know how Khan felt.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Referee has been bought, Broners a fucking disgrace in there with elbows pulling and holding


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Broner staggering around lololololololol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner is just so average :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn! My Christmas gift came early. :lol:


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner getting worked over......


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Maidana destroyed Broner's body back there on the ropes/corner


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Broner can't adjust. See, this is what separates FMJ from guys like him.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been saying Broner can't move and he is proving it. All he is doing it going to the ropes.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Got Maidana ahead.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't believe this is free!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: 

Broner getting out boxed by Maidana..


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

85-83

Maidana!

Broner not gonna win this by the looks of it now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner getting beat up now.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner looks fugged.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Maidana.

86-82 Maidana.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Holy fucking shit Broner might get stopped


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

LMAO BRONER FANBOYS

GETTING FUCKED!!!

Maidana up 4-0 going into round 10


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Maidana out pressing and leands a right. ncie left from Broen on Maidana coming in nice right and left from Maidana and Broner is tying up. They trade lefts Broner hut backl hard left and right Maidana working Broner out and Broner can't adjust. hard left and right to body of Broner. Hard rleft from Broner. hard counter right from Broner. Har dleft from Bronerer Broner circling away and lands hadrd left hook right .. Hard left and Broner land left and hard left from Broner and hard righrt and hard left d fr from Maidana and Broner simply cirling away posing throwing 1 shot at a time.

10 - 9 Maidana
86 - 84 Maidana


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB taking a career changing beatdown...
think Meldrick Taylor.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Broner needs to be in soccer field IMO :huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner is always in a good fight


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Enjoying watching Broner get beat up


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Just amazing. Hell of a fight to cap a hell of a card.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana is ahead but not by alot after that corrupt ref docked the point.

Broner will get a win here on the cards 100%


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol:..
I kinda wanna see Khan vs Broner


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> 85-83
> 
> Maidana!
> 
> Broner not gonna win this by the looks of it now.


your score sucks but its Texas...so who knows


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Broner needs to sweep the last 3


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner is always in a good fight


Same with Maidana.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

I have it 87-82, but I am biased as hell. Just hate him too much


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He duducts a point from maidana but gives adrien countless warnings. An what rythim are the commentators talkin about? Broner is landing nothing


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> your score sucks but its Texas...so who knows


I have the same. There are a couple debatable rounds, though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I never though Maidana could control Broner with his jab.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner - you can't keep shaking your head "no" because after the 5th one - no one believes you. Or at least it looks bad with the judges.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bronet using the same "inside game" as Khan vs Peterson. Should have lost a point by now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

95-92

Maidana!

Broner is 24 but fighting like he's 34, what a waste.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner is squared


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll be furious if Maidana gets robbed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Maidana.

96-91 Maidana.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
Broner falling back now Broner walking forward Broner jabbing and Hard left from Broner Huger right from Maidana that Broner rolls. Hard left hook from Broner. Hard left hook from Broner. Heavy right coutner left hook right from Broner, lef from Broner, right uppercut from Broner. Right hand and left hookf rom Broner. Ncie left hook fromBroenrer. Nice left from Maidana leands Hard rleft to body and right to body of Broner Hard left and rrights t obody of Broner. Hard left from BBroner. Maidana misses a right.

10 - 9 Broner
95 - 94 Maidana


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Next round for Maidana and Broner has to get a Point deducted using forearm and pushing terrible ref!!!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner needs to get a point docked for pushing...it's outrageous.

Anyhow I think Broner edged round 10...but Broner should've lost a point in the 10th...so many elbows and pushing


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

8-2 plus an extra for the KD. Broner has been exposed by Maidana. Fucking hell he is a complete mong.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> your score sucks but its Texas...so who knows


The rounds I have Broner were sooo really close. They could be given to Chino easily.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Hope Maidana wins by KO

if not, they are gonna rob him...


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Too much Molly, I guess. Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Same with Maidana.


oh hell yeah of course. This had exciting fight written all over it


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ref need to deduct a point against Broner.
It's not quite as bad as Wladimir's but he needs to stop that elbow shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think Broner will ever be the same after this kind of beatdown.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> Broner falling back now Broner walking forward Broner jabbing and Hard left from Broner Huger right from Maidana that Broner rolls. Hard left hook from Broner. Hard left hook from Broner. Heavy right coutner left hook right from Broner, lef from Broner, right uppercut from Broner. Right hand and left hookf rom Broner. Ncie left hook fromBroenrer. Nice left from Maidana leands Hard rleft to body and right to body of Broner Hard left and rrights t obody of Broner. Hard left from BBroner. Maidana misses a right.
> 
> 10 - 9 Broner
> 95 - 94 Maidana


what a joke


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Boxing doesn't have much to gain by Maidana winning. They'll blame Broner's party lifestyle for this, no doubt, if he ends up losing, which he should.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I'll be furious if Maidana gets robbed.


Then prepare yourself, because they've already been filled out.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol how did you have broner winning the 10th?


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 10
> Broner falling back now Broner walking forward Broner jabbing and Hard left from Broner Huger right from Maidana that Broner rolls. Hard left hook from Broner. Hard left hook from Broner. Heavy right coutner left hook right from Broner, lef from Broner, right uppercut from Broner. Right hand and left hookf rom Broner. Ncie left hook fromBroenrer. Nice left from Maidana leands Hard rleft to body and right to body of Broner Hard left and rrights t obody of Broner. Hard left from BBroner. Maidana misses a right.
> 
> 10 - 9 Broner
> 95 - 94 Maidana


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hahahahah!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

And with that Maidana will win the fight and the event.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

HAHAHA

broner getting embarrassed


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

HAHAHAHA
go on mai!!!!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner showing balls though i have to hand it to him


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

hahaha maidana


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

105-101

Maidana!

Maidana has won, Broner needs a KO!


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana f*cks him in the ass and then batters him!!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

someone get a comb for marcos please


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This refff fucking sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

C'mon Chino!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner has no power at this weight


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Draw for me. FFS that ref is fucking useless.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11
Broner ties up and nice left from Broner double left to the body from Maidana. Hard right and left from Broner. Hard left from Broner and Maidan ties up. Hard left and and left from Maina. hard right and left to head and body of Maidanana. They trade rights. They trade rights again Lead right from Maiidana. they trade lefts another left and right fromMiadan leadping left from Maidana. Broner dead tiesd and Maidanrolling. They are trading hard in the corner They trade shots and a Broner left after the bell.

10 - 9 Maidana
105 - 103 Maidana


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao Maidana is trolling the shit out of Broner. Broner needs a KO on my card.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Maidana.

106-100 Marcos.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Maidana is a MUTHERFUCKING GGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cheap shot, theatrics, the dry humping stunt....Broner melting down in the ring tonight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck has Broner not been deducted in this fight?

Worse than Wlad


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

This referee is useless. This match is in Texas so i expect that Broner gets the nod if it goes there.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking ref let Broner get away with murder in there. He's a piece of fucking shit! Put that fucker on the shit-list.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is sad.

Broner is pushing all night long, elbowing, hits Marcos when he's through the ropes, and hits after the bell...no point taken. Just sad.

Round 11 to MARCOS

RENE WINS UNLESS KD'S


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't think Broner will ever be the same after this kind of beatdown.


The same thing was said about Kanye West after the beatdown he took for interrupting Taylor Swift.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

worried there...what was happening then?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is such a piece of shit.

First he faked being hurt by that "butt."

Then he hits Maidana when Maidana's head was in the ropes. Then he blatantly hit him after the bell.


And the fucking ref .......


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner needs a knockdown or knockout to get a win or draw from me.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Props to Broner for soldiering on.
Props to Maidana. A MUCH better boxer than I ever gave him credit for.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking ref let Broner get away with murder in there. He's a piece of fucking shit! Put that fucker on the shit-list.


seriously

im fucking outraged


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

great advice from Garcia fuck yea


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> How the fuck has Broner not been deducted in this fight?
> 
> Worse than Wlad


not worse but still bad


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Solve him chino!!!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) might be right in his prediction of a Maidana win and a Floyd shot?! :think


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

War Maidana!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

How many fucking warnings?!?!?!?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The ref fucking sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

dayum another warning for broner lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Texas refereeing at it's finest, on display tonight ......


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck that ref


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

What in the hell. Smh


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner wobbly again.....


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )* might be right in his prediction of a Maidana win and a Floyd shot?! :think


Scary, right?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

115-110

Maidana!

Maidana won pretty clear for me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Card of the year.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Damn good fight. DAMN good fight. They are going to give it to Broner...watch.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Maidana deserves this one IMO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner just threw a punch during the break!

Once again, not a peep from this POS ref.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Maidana should win... Watch the robbery


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Maidana won this easily.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana has to get this


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

problem.....SOLVED


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

what a fucking fight and fire that disgraceful ref.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

well shit, I won me some vcash 

over and on Maidana


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12
Beroner coing back Cole stops the fight for tape on Broner's glove. Double left and righfrom Broner Maidana is hurt Warning for elbow for Broner hard right from Broner hard right upperbut from broner wlaking Maidana down they trade lefts and hureach other on the ropes, they tie up Broner wlaks Maidana down lands hard rights and lefts on Maidana on the ropes that is round.

10 - 9 Broner
114 - 113 Maidana
=====

Broner is not that dude, sad to say it he had the packaging but he is never going to be that guy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I generously gave Broner the last round

115 111 Maidana.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn really good fight. Adrien took damage. Much harder fight than I expected.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Incredible incredible fight


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

here we go. gb sucks


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Broner lost this easily


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

So pathetic. And the racist kids on here will say Broner won.

Broner is a cheap fuck who should've lost at least 1 point but lost even without losing that point...the ref is clearly indicative that this fight is rigged



GOOD OL TEXAS


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

9-3-1 for Maidana. 

Broner has been humbled by fighting a real G.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well that was a slobberknocker.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana SHOULD win.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maidna Floyd anyone?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

If Broner gets the decision there will be chaos.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Maidana won no doubt. Let's hope he isn,t robbed. First Chinese welterweight champ ftw


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> Beroner coing back Cole stops the fight for tape on Broner's glove. Double left and righfrom Broner Maidana is hurt Warning for elbow for Broner hard right from Broner hard right upperbut from broner wlaking Maidana down they trade lefts and hureach other on the ropes, they tie up Broner wlaks Maidana down lands hard rights and lefts on Maidana on the ropes that is round.
> 
> 10 - 9 Broner
> ...


you are god awful at scoring fights


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner won, the referee made sure with Maidanas deduction and Broners non deduction

Its very close though


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Adrien "The New Direll" Broner.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

No Gale Von Hoye. Please be the time Texas gets it right.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah sad but he's not the future. Props to Maidana coming in like that proved me wrong.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner nicked a few mid rounds, but this was not close.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

115-110


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

there r taking long.......bad sign


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

113-112 Maidana


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo GUYS.

ADRIEN BRONER SHOWED HEART OK.. 

Outside of that crying moment.. he showed BIG HEART.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Must say Broner started to believe his own hype did not have the right gameplan trying to fight Maidana in the mid range instead of being all in or being all teh way out and simply boxing him.

Time to cash Broner out, feed him to Timmy and lets call it a day.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Abraham said:


> The same thing was said about Kanye West after the beatdown he took for interrupting Taylor Swift.


He took a beating. He's got a chin, but he physically was beat down.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

115-110
116-109
117-109

Maidana


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Well done judges!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chinnno)ooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

YESSSSS!!!


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck yesss


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Adrien "The New Direll" Broner.


how the fuck is he like Dirrell?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

SOLVED


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

OMG I have tears of joy!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

115-110
116-109
117-109

All in favor of the winner ...and the NEW WBA Marcos Maidana


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes! They got it right. 

What at a way to cap off a great year.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Texas anymore !


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking brilliant! Chuffed for the guy!

Broner hhahahahhahahahahhahahahahhaha hahha ahhaha ahhhah ahhahaha!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

El chinooooooooo

yes


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wow. but, i thought he won. cards were a little long


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> Maidna Floyd anyone?


Yep.

MAY 3rd, 2014

MAIDANA v FLOYD


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner's been exposed. Overrated piece of shit.
What's good @turbotime ?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Props to Garcia.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Problem solved :lol:

He's out!


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Proper judging...boxing needed this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Problem solved, baby!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Gave Broner the 3rd, 4th, 7,8, 10-12. A draw, but Chino deserved it if not for that BS point deduction. Broner's chin and inactivity failed him.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

A robbery would have been so obvious. So glad they gave the right man the win.

Broner should have taken his interview in the ring like a man though. Crowd were bitches for throwing shit at him!


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

good shit judges


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I REALLY hope that Maidana tells Broner to brush his hair.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: And Adrien Broner was never heard from again.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

I honestly would of been done with this sport if Broner had won it


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL they threw garbage at him. 

Bai Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Throwing trash at Broner, classless in Houston.

Broner gonna have to do some soul searching.

Paulie talking shit about Broner losing, knew it couldn't wait to get his shots in. 
Broner looks like shit. dude needs to go to the hospital.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Not able to watch as I am at work, but again judging from posters here BAMA's scoring is POXY


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana just brushed Broner's overhyped ass!!

I hope that punk saved some of that money he burned.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is very ungracious.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Is that Broner's career done before it got started? :lol:


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Marcos "No Problem" Maidana


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Broner is a dirty fighter.
Referee was shit.
Maidana is badass.
Maidana has heart.
Broner has heart.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

No robbery. Good. Maidana deserved it. I was rooting for Broner, but if anyone deserved an ass kicking, it's him. He looks absolutely broken walking back to the locker room..:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Texas anymore !


the fight was too clear you cant rob People when fights are so clear.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

broner's jaw is fucked.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

love Maidana, want to see a khan rematch, but he has no chance against Floyd. 

just for the record, the commentary didn't really pick it up, but Maidana was almost out on his feet at the end from exhaustion.

great fight, great win though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Broner shuts his fucking mouth from now on and learned his lesson. Fucking cocky piece of shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner need to make a decision in his life, he gonna double down and be a full time boxer or he gonna try to be part time.
Time for him to get a real trainer.

maidana gives props to Broner as being a special fighter.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Great, now feed Maidana to Mayweather!


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

People are throwing trash at him cause he trolls for it. Crowd are the ultimate trolls. Its only trash. He can handle it....unless a popcorn container hits him on the chin.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :lol: And Adrien Broner was never heard from again.


:rofl


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Broner's been exposed. Overrated piece of shit.
> What's good @turbotime ?


:deal

the REAL machine from Argentina.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :lol: And Adrien Broner was never heard from again.


I think so :rofl

Paulie must be laughing behind the mic.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner's jaw looks jacked. Great fight from Maidana.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Throwing trash at Broner, classless in Houston.
> 
> Broner gonna have to do some soul searching.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think they may be rushing him to the hospital. Take my comment back about him taking his interview in the ring like a man if he thinks something is wrong and is going to the hospital.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner needs to go to ER, he looks fucked up.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

no problem...nice little add in there.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL Broner don't want none of that again.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana did his thing. No excuses. Although I was impressed Adriens because thought at certain parts thought he's get stopped but with all that talk u gonna have bring it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Props to Maidana, he'll probably lose the title in his first title defense.

We did learn the truth about Broner though dude is a fighter no quit in him at all, terrible in ring IQ.
Broner is to Mayweather what Kobe is to MJ


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW......:deal


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> the fight was too clear you cant rob People when fights are so clear.


Live seen worse in Texas. It's our Germany.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

throwing trash @Broner atsch classless cunts


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

How the fuck was Broner outlanded by 580 punches though?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats Malignaggi saying??


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yo GUYS.
> 
> ADRIEN BRONER SHOWED HEART OK..
> 
> Outside of that crying moment.. he showed BIG HEART.


He also was dirty as shit and showboating like a ******. so glad he lost


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> 'Bama, I think you've finally lost your mind. Were you watching a different fight?





captain said:


> throwing trash @Broner atsch classless cunts


Personally, I love it.

Broner is a total cunt, in every way.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> He also was dirty as shit and showboating like a ******. so glad he lost


Maidana was throwing low all night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner need to make a decision in his life, he gonna double down and be a full time boxer or he gonna try to be part time.
> Time for him to get a real trainer.
> 
> maidana gives props to Broner as being a special fighter.


do you believe what I was saying now about his footwork :smile


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

'Me and big bro got that shit you can't teach'


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brian Kenny laying some truth.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brain Kenny yelling at broenr for no interview, when you see the boy getting taken straight to the ambulance and mouth frozen open in the shot of him in the tunnel


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*Boxing Insider.com* ‏@BoxingInsider4m
Adrien Broner just ran out of the ring! The fans are throwing trash at him on his way out the door. :lol:


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Why did I stray from my initial instincts. I told you'll that Broner is overhyped. I said near the beginning that was fight was closer to 50/50 and might've slightly favored Maidana. But the hype of Broner and overlooking Maidana's recent improvements and just buying into mass opinion had me feeling down on Marcos's chances. Maybe I was just nervous for him. I knew Broner's defense wasn't that good and he was being massively overrated. Still a good fighter, but Marcos did fight the fight of his life. I was worried he shot his load after this first two rounds. Amazing night of boxing.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana was throwing low all night.


Theres always one


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe Broner will take his career seriously now and give up his bullshit Rapping gig


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Smooth said:


> *Boxing Insider.com* ‏@BoxingInsider4m
> Adrien Broner just ran out of the ring! The fans are throwing trash at him on his way out the door. :lol:


Love It!!!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Maidana has "no problem" to fight Broner again


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana was throwing low all night.


broner was pushing off, elbowing, hit after the bell, hit through the ropes, sold his headbutt for extra time to recover...and got no point deductions. was ridiculous

But yes Marcos was throwing low


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> do you believe what I was saying now about his footwork :smile


It wasn't his footwork that was the problem it was his boxing IQ, him needing to walk Maidana back, him needing to keep his chin tucked and glove over his chin and more imporatantly move his hands.

If it was Broner not being able to move when he wanted to I would agree, but the gameplan never seemed to be pot shotting.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

If the ref hadn't saved him int he 8th, Maidana would've (T)KOed him


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Personally, I love it.
> 
> Broner is a total cunt, in every way.


so what? he did provide an entertaining fight. Wasn't it what they came for? And what did he do to them personally?

as I said classless cunts


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner don't want no more of Maidana, he should not even consider a rematch. Stick to Paulie.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Props to Maidana, he'll probably lose the title in his first title defense.
> 
> We did learn the truth about Broner though dude is a fighter no quit in him at all, terrible in ring IQ.
> Broner is to Mayweather what Kobe is to MJ


Kobe? More like Latrell Spewell or Isiah Rider.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm happy for Maidana. He must be on cloud nine right now.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

great card


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

What's wrong with Malinaggi? He seems pissed about something.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Retirement beckons for the overated 3 weight world champion in the history of the sport. Good Riddance.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brauer said:


> If the ref hadn't saved him int he 8th, Maidana would've (T)KOed him


i completely agree. ref saved Broner several times by not taking points off the whole damn fight and giving him time to recover on the headbutt (which was dirty as shit)


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It wasn't his footwork that was the problem it was his boxing IQ, him needing to walk Maidana back, him needing to keep his chin tucked and glove over his chin and more imporatantly move his hands.
> 
> If it was Broner not being able to move when he wanted to I would agree, but the gameplan never seemed to be pot shotting.


Exactly right, his IQ is absolute shit.

But he looked flat footed too, the dude needs a proper trainer now.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Are we going to ignore that Broner won the middle and late rounds? He was very effective. His chin failed him. This is the same Maidana that was having his punches soaked up by Amir Khan of all people...and Broner was badly rocked 4 times by my count.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

People laughed earlier when I said that Thurman would beat Broner, but this is exactly why. Adrien would always be in range for Keith's bombs. 

His legs are made of -and buried in- cement.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Abraham said:


> What's wrong with Malinaggi? He seems pissed about something.


Yeah that he lost to this joke.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime panel loving it piling on Broner when he is down, classless of them, I mean damn they are making this personal


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Abraham said:


> What's wrong with Malinaggi? He seems pissed about something.


He knew he could expose Broner and wanted to be the one to beat him I guess.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Props to Maidana, he'll probably lose the title in his first title defense.
> 
> We did learn the truth about Broner though dude is a fighter no quit in him at all, terrible in ring IQ.
> Broner is to Mayweather what Kobe is to MJ


Giving Broner WAY to much credit here. He is now where near Kobe. He's Joe Johnson to Floyd's MJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

All of you hating on Paulie for being salty. LoL he had Broner completely pegged. Broner needs everything to be perfect for him to be comfortable enough to throw. He has too many lulls and gives the opposing fighter a chance to dictate his fight too often at too many spots.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> i completely agree. ref saved Broner several times by not taking points off the whole damn fight and giving him time to recover on the headbutt (which was dirty as shit)


All true



captain said:


> throwing trash @Broner atsch classless cunts


Fuck Broner. He got what he is; trash


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie just used "exposed" on Broner. 
I would normally call that shit classless but Broner kept the BS with Paulie way after the fight. So Broner deserves it.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> He knew he could expose Broner and wanted to be the one to beat him I guess.


Too bad he has pillow fists and couldn't get the job done.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

captain said:


> so what? he did provide an entertaining fight. Wasn't it what they came for? And what did he do to them personally?
> 
> as I said classless cunts


They are a crowd; one would have to be borderline retarded to think they wont act as any other `mob`in history if you troll them. Trolls get trolled the worst, all the time, in time.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Judging his last post match interview, I feel justice has been served.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It wasn't his footwork that was the problem it was his boxing IQ, him needing to walk Maidana back, him needing to keep his chin tucked and glove over his chin and more imporatantly move his hands.
> 
> If it was Broner not being able to move when he wanted to I would agree, but the gameplan never seemed to be pot shotting.


of curse it was. Broner has shit footwork he cant fight on the back foot at all. He just cant move and box and Looks best when he can be the bully.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought broner was goin out early. But he bit down an went the 12. He can dish it and take it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner lost but he was the other side in a fight of the year candidate. He's a douche but he's a tough mutherfucker. 

Paulie laying in on Broner lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

You ******* hating on Amir Khan. His resume is looking better and better lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Are we going to ignore that Broner won the middle and late rounds? He was very effective. His chin failed him. This is the same Maidana that was having his punches soaked up by Amir Khan of all people...and Broner was badly rocked 4 times by my count.


He was rocked, he recovered and kept on coming.

Paulie is loving it, Shotime loving it, I hope Broner watches this and soaks it in. This is how fickle the networks are.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Maidana fucking exposed Broner. I always said if Maidana wins it was because he outworked him but shit he outworked him, he outboxed him and straight out outfought him. Broner should really put himself on hiatus see what he wants to do and whatever his choice take it seriously. He has talent and he's wasting it. Probably should go down in weight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ok. Paulie is taking this personal now and it's out of hand.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I said this a year ago and got a lot of stick. But Broner should've moved up to 140 not 147, he was trying to move way too fast.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Ok. Paulie is taking this personal now and it's out of hand.


Paulie is 100% correct, it's just the way it is.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, love Paulie. He's digging into Broner good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner can be a new age james toney, just needs to get a real trainer, I think working with Sugar Hill or Virgil Hunter would be a god send for him.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You ******* hating on Amir Khan. His resume is looking better and better lol.


True :rofl He has actually been in the ring with actual killers. Broner got fucked when he met the first one.

I wonder if the rappers hang out with him still after Maidana sodomised his butt cheeks and sonned him.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was rocked, he recovered and kept on coming.
> 
> Paulie is loving it, Shotime loving it, I hope Broner watches this and soaks it in. This is how fickle the networks are.


Love you when you are bringing in the biggest ratings, but cant wait to see you fall. Mayweather says this in a FightHype interview.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner went out like a bitch. From him fighting dirty, humping, the act job, the beating he took.  It was really bad for him. He showed no class and took a beating. It's good to see him exposed.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You ******* hating on Amir Khan. His resume is looking better and better lol.


Just stop it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Broners a retard he tried to be like Floyd, but hes such a dick he turned literally everyone against him, and he cant back it up. Hes a laughing stock right now.

Cant believe the cards, we finally got the right man winning a big fight in Texas


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Paulie is 100% correct, it's just the way it is.


and he still is making it personal.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

All those who called it for Maidana - Well done guys.

I couldn't see it.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Paulie laying down the truth right now. Top notch analyst tonight. 

Maidana's unorthodox awkwardness made Broner reflexive and unable to anticipate. He wasn't able to gauge the angles.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Broner went out like a bitch. From him fighting dirty, humping, the act job, the beating he took. It was really bad for him. He showed no class and took a beating. It's good to see him exposed.


:lol: Great summary of tonight.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

This is a perfect example of those "what if?" queries. What IF Paulie Malinaggi had punching power? He would have won against Broner, and he wouldn't be all salty right now.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Showtime panel loving it piling on Broner when he is down, classless of them, I mean damn they are making this personal


:rofl Awwwwww hurt your feelings did it, like that pussy thought he could clown maidana in the first round, he's the biggest clown now. :happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner was exposed as not being an elite WW, can't knock that, even Devon handled Maidana with ease.
Broner needs to realize that he has to change his body, 144 against Maidana and trying to trade and stay in the pocket was stupid on its face, Floyd didn't do that until he grew into 147. He either needs to go to 140, but I hope he stays at 147 and committs and changes it around. He can be that guy, he can be a fighter that people say is special regardless of the loss. But it has to come from inside him, sideshow or champion.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You ******* hating on Amir Khan. His resume is looking better and better lol.


Khan at his peak was almost special. Still love him.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Lets consider the long count in the 2nd round too. Ref saved Broner's ass countless times.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Broner lost but he was the other side in a fight of the year candidate. He's a douche but he's a tough mutherfucker.
> 
> Paulie laying in on Broner lol


He's going to be considerably less tough now that his 0 is gone. The only things keeping him up were ego and bravado and they're gone now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Paulie actually exposed Broner. Broner needs to go down to 140. Maybe go back up to 140 in a few years.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Great night of boxing - what a way to close out 2013 for Maidana, the guy who was looking to retire. After all Broner's shit it was fitting to watch Maidana rip into him. I'm glad the judges gave the decision to the right man. Broner needs a serious rethink now. I wouldn't be confident of him looking to rematch Maidana. Frankly, I'm not too arsed what he decides to do. As for Maidana I hope he now capitalises on this. I'd like to see him fight Khan.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Props to Maidana, he'll probably lose the title in his first title defense.
> 
> We did learn the truth about Broner though dude is a fighter no quit in him at all, terrible in ring IQ.
> Broner is to Mayweather what Kobe is to MJ


More like Isiah Rider.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry Broner fans... I cursed him.
(Avi)

had a shit 2013 year... Dude is tough as fuck tho.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Love you when you are bringing in the biggest ratings, but cant wait to see you fall. Mayweather says this in a FightHype interview.


Yep have no doubt Showtime got more money from this fight than they did from Canelo, yet here they are as a professional outlet piling on a 24 year old after a loss, not attackign his boxing prowess but attacking him as a person. HBO doesn't even go this low. It is somwthing to see, I've never seen it before and quite frankly I don't like it. Leave the shit talking and ha has to the fans and the boxers, you shouldn't be out there trying to pile on, especially when this is most likely the highest rated Showtime fight of the year and when Broner has his come back fight that will be the highest broadcast they will show.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He's going to be considerably less tough now that his 0 is gone. The only things keeping him up were ego and bravado and they're gone now.


We will see.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The best part of the fight was Maidana punking him, humping Broner's ass. :lol: Broner knows about that prison love.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Lets consider the long count in the 2nd round too. Ref saved Broner's ass countless times.


Very good point. Broner was almost gone on at least 2 or 3 occasions.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner was exposed as not being an elite WW, can't knock that, even Devon handled Maidana with ease.
> Broner needs to realize that he has to change his body, 144 against Maidana and trying to trade and stay in the pocket was stupid on its face, Floyd didn't do that until he grew into 147. He either needs to go to 140, but I hope he stays at 147 and committs and changes it around. He can be that guy, he can be a fighter that people say is special regardless of the loss. But it has to come from inside him, sideshow or champion.


No he cant be. As I said many times. He just has too many flaws sorry. He should move down in weight. 140 is as hard as 147.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> More like Isiah Rider.


Nah Kobe is apt, he tries to be Jordan but nowhere near the Basketball IQ of Jordan



Sister Sledge said:


> Paulie actually exposed Broner. Broner needs to go down to 140. Maybe go back up to 140 in a few years.


I think he needs to realize that he will never be a top 147 fighter coming into fights at 144. Time to use that noggin and learn to evolve.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Adrien Broner vs Zab Judah @ 140 :lol:


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

seriously whats paulie saying?!?!? someone fill me in


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner was exposed as not being an elite WW, can't knock that, even Devon handled Maidana with ease.
> Broner needs to realize that he has to change his body, 144 against Maidana and trying to trade and stay in the pocket was stupid on its face, Floyd didn't do that until he grew into 147. He either needs to go to 140, but I hope he stays at 147 and committs and changes it around. He can be that guy, he can be a fighter that people say is special regardless of the loss. But it has to come from inside him, sideshow or champion.


Do u think the loss was good for him?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner was exposed as not being an elite WW, can't knock that, even Devon handled Maidana with ease.
> Broner needs to realize that he has to change his body, 144 against Maidana and trying to trade and stay in the pocket was stupid on its face, Floyd didn't do that until he grew into 147. He either needs to go to 140, but I hope he stays at 147 and committs and changes it around. He can be that guy, he can be a fighter that people say is special regardless of the loss. But it has to come from inside him, sideshow or champion.


If this new dimension was inside of him, tonight was the night to bring it out. If he can't move and circle against someone clearly more powerful and durable than himself (a fat Maidana, btw), he's not beating the elite fighters.

Seems that his only adjustment is always to 'just keep walkin' 'em down'. That's not going to cut it anymore. He would have died tonight if he was in the ring with One Time.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

LoL at the excuses of Broner not being a full-fledged. Guy is bigger than Floyd you're deluded yourselves he was never that good. In fact, he was even worse than the people who said he was being over hyped thought. 

Guy weighed in at 156 tonight. That's a WW. Remember this is the same guy who wasn't making weight and eating Twinkies at LW. Does Floyd come in at 155+ I think not.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> seriously whats paulie saying?!?!? someone fill me in


x2 my stream stopped.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> No he cant be. As I said many times. He just has too many flaws sorry. He should move down in weight. 140 is as hard as 147.


Yeah he can be, just like James Toney is special, just like Marquez is special. It gonna be about him making boxing his life, gonna be him getting a real trainer who will take him out of his comfort zone add new skill refine old skill. He is going to have to either be a boxer or retire and be a celebrity and I for one am going to be rooting for him.

Hope he gets a real trainer and bulding his mass up to around 152 or 154 to compete at 147 with the style he has. 
People say a lot about him teaming up with the Mayweathers, but I would like to see him with Virgil and let him see someone like Andre Ward and how a true great prepares. Hell Joel Diaz would be nice too


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What personal shit are Showtime saying bout Broner?


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Anyone who puts that much trouble and effort into the persona, before really being tested, is an idiot. It reminds me a bit of Prince Nas being clowned by Berrera. Nas was a great fighter, no doubt, but he weaknesses were always present. Broner's mind is his weakness. If you are focused on your look as opposed to your craft, your statement in everything except your fight, you have problems. 

Cory Spinks Act 2.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

How the fuck was this 'fight of the year'?

There was like 3 good rounds of exchanges.. every other round was Broner cheating, getting raped, on the floor crying, and getting saved by the refs.

You can't be in a 'foty' when you are outlanded by 570+ fucking punches.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> If this new dimension was inside of him, tonight was the night to bring it out. If he can't move and circle against someone clearly more powerful and durable than himself (a fat Maidana, btw), he's not beating the elite fighters.
> 
> Seems that his only adjustment is always to 'just keep walkin' 'em down'. That's not going to cut it anymore. He would have died tonight if he was in the ring with One Time.


Walking him down was successful, staying in the mid range looking to cover up and then resume walking down is what got him blitzed and overwhelmed and landed on.
Walking him down was effective though and he simply didn't move his hands enough to implement it, didn't go to the body enough and didn't rip him on the inside and instead opted to tie up. Just poor gameplan all together.

Also I don't like the idea of boxing outside on Maidana, unless you have huge power and a huge reach advantage like Devon that doesn't work because he will just build up steam on you


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

voodoo5 said:


> Anyone who puts that much trouble and effort into the persona, before really being tested, is an idiot. It reminds me a bit of Prince Nas being clowned by Berrera. Nas was a great fighter, no doubt, but he weaknesses were always present. Broner's mind is his weakness. If you are focused on your look as opposed to your craft, your statement in everything except your fight, you have problems.
> 
> Cory Spinks Act 2.


Cory Spinks ? That is bogust, Cory was undisputed WW champ and arguably should have been undisputed MW champ after that clinic he put on Jermaine Taylor. Don't understand that comparison.

Cory Spinks was special.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather7m
.@AdrienBroner hold your head up champ. I love you. A true champion can take a loss and bounce back, my lil brother

Awwwwwwwwwwww how sweet of the king.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

seriously whats paulie saying?!?!?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Maidana fucking exposed Broner. I always said if Maidana wins it was because he outworked him but shit he outworked him, he outboxed him and straight out outfought him. Broner should really put himself on hiatus see what he wants to do and whatever his choice take it seriously. He has talent and he's wasting it. Probably should go down in weight.


Indeed. You did I remember you said Broner's Ring IQ was lacking big time. I knew it then too, but when you thought of Maidana having lost to the boxers he did you felt Broner at least might've been enough to beat him. Maidana fought the fight of his life he looked winded for the second half of the fight and was still rocking Broner. Guy is a warrior and has definitely improved under Garcia although he got wild as hell in there he really wanted to stop Broner. I don't think he liked him very much. That unorthodox awkwardness might've helped him in some ways, though.

My instincts were better before I got nervous for my boy Maidana. I admit even the hype got to me just a little. But my instincts were more along the line of this..



> Broner is insanely overrated I see. He's not even close to Floyd in terms of skills. He's only a slightly superior puncher, but he's no where near the counter-puncher or defensive fighter. Not to mention his inferior footwork, static punching style, and lack of the jab.





> You're right. The lack of Ring IQ is the most staggering difference between him and Floyd. Say what you want to about Floyd's IQ out of the ring but inside the squared circle is another story. He doesn't really have tremendous work-rate either.
> 
> I agree his power is overrated although it's probably a little superior to Floyd's if I had to surmise. His footwork is miles inferior to Floyd's. Floyd is so much more versatile with just his feet compared to this kid. Broner is a one gear, get set kind of fighter and puncher. I don't really understand how so many of his fans (Who are Floyd fans lets not kid ourselves) buy that this kid is a comparative talent that will be the next future superstar like Floyd once Floyd leaves. It's like they accept itjust because Floyd says it and just because of his connection with Floyd.





> I think I might pick Maidana in this fight.





> I don't really see Broner being a massive favorite. Seems like a 50/50 or maybe 60/40 Broner fight at the best. Sure, Maidana is maybe a favorably style-matchup but if Broner is really not much of a puncher at WW and if Maidana can push a real pace I honestly think he'll probably win. It should be a close fight either-way.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Walking him down was successful, staying in the mid range looking to cover up and then resume walking down is what got him blitzed and overwhelmed and landed on.
> Walking him down was effective though and he simply didn't move his hands enough to implement it, didn't go to the body enough and didn't rip him on the inside and instead opted to tie up. Just poor gameplan all together.
> 
> Also I don't like the idea of boxing outside on Maidana, unless you have huge power and a huge reach advantage like Devon that doesn't work because he will just build up steam on you


Yep the entire gameplan shoulda been roughing up Maidana on the inside and wearing him out. We saw Maidana get tired a few times tonight and unable to cope with fighting in close. But once they said Broners team requested a 24 foot ring I knew they were gonna do something stupid and try to box from the outside and he got popped in the 1st round


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> *Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather7m
> .@AdrienBroner hold your head up champ. I love you. A true champion can take a loss and bounce back, my lil brother
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww how sweet of the king.


lolgay


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Never thought Broner was any good to begin with. He was pretty much an HBO hype job that gained a reputation for his actions outside the ring and the fact that he's a Floyd copycat. I knew Maidana would win since Broner is stationary as hell. You see, at least Floyd has superb defense, along with LEGS and MOVEMENT. Broner has neither and fights like he is stuck in cement. He should be happy that he was able to get so popular and stay undefeated as long as he did. If he had fought Uchiyama at 130 he would have been exposed earlier. If he had fought Guerrero after their whole incident, he would have been exposed as well. If he didn't skip 140 he would have been as well. 

See what I'm getting at here? 

Tonight, Broner showed a few things: he is tough, he is a good actor, he's overly cocky for no reason, he lacks power at 147, his defense sucks, his chin isn't the best, he can't fight well going backwards, and he's a magnet for trash. Sidenote: I don't think that was right for people to be throwing trash at him, but hey, that trash was made of the money he flushed down the toilet at Popeyes.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> seriously whats paulie saying?!?!?


Paulie just saying it how it is. He called the fight very well.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> More like Isiah Rider.


Rudy Gay


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

He's not a true WW and u could see it in the clinches. Maidana was so much stronger in there. At times I though Adrien would get TKO'd, but he was able to stay in there. He was a young fighter fighting at 130 not long ago, why did they want him jump to 147?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Smooth said:


> *Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather7m
> .@AdrienBroner hold your head up champ. I love you. A true champion can take a loss and bounce back, my lil brother
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww how sweet of the king.


Floyd should've told Broner to get off his dick and develop his own style.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> seriously whats paulie saying?!?!?


Took a jab at Broner's resume. Said Broner fought a bunch of laundry workers. He looked really fucking pissed.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

That was the best gift for the christmas ever, fuck yeah!


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Walking him down was successful, staying in the mid range looking to cover up and then resume walking down is what got him blitzed and overwhelmed and landed on.
> Walking him down was effective though and he simply didn't move his hands enough to implement it, didn't go to the body enough and didn't rip him on the inside and instead opted to tie up. Just poor gameplan all together.
> 
> Also I don't like the idea of boxing outside on Maidana, unless you have huge power and a huge reach advantage like Devon that doesn't work because he will just build up steam on you


He had some success moving forward, but he was walking into shots that his chin simply could not take. Taking a half-step back here or there would have opened up much more countering opportunities and he could have taken Maidana out of his comfort zone by circling. Maidana was always going to want the fight in a phone booth. How else was he going to win?

Seems that anything involving footwork just isn't in his reportoire, though.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Kobe? More like Latrell Spewell or *Isiah Rider*.


JR. RIDER!!!! Best reference of the night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> seriously whats paulie saying?!?!?


First he made a crack that he said Broner said he really trained for this fight, he didn't train for Paulie, he then said that hey if he didn't train for him he needs to go back to not training maybe he will win his next fight.

Then he started saying he is no mayweather and never way and never fought any world class fighters and that is why he lost tonight.

Pretty much called him all hype no substance and a joke as a fighter, seriously.

Then Brian Kenny says Broner is a coward because he walked out the ring, ignoring that when they showed Broner going to the tunnel his jaw was locked up and he was in obvious physical pain and being led to an amubulance by his handlers who clearly said he needs to be checked up.

So basically Showtime led by Paulie were shitting on Broner who just engaged in a hell of a fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Broner won what 2 rounds? Maybe 3? More than half of the fight were Maidana rounds and then there were close rounds. 

Marcos was hurting Broner bad when he tried walking him down. Granted he did better trying to back Marcos up. Not a bad idea, but he doesn't throw enough punches and Marcos was still getting off. Broner's always proved to be more hittable than Floyd, and Marcos can crack. Broner's just like Maidana lost a lot of steam trying to knock Broner out after the 2nd round. Mid-way Marcos was simply exhausted. That's the only thing that saved Broner, but he simply was going to get beat up and out-worked by the bigger shots. Granted, Broner proved he's tough, although he's still got a little bitch in him. He ain't no Floyd. Not in skills, nor toughness.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> He had some success moving forward, but he was walking into shots that his chin simply could not take. Taking a half-step back here or there would have opened up much more countering opportunities and he could have taken Maidana out of his comfort zone by circling. Maidana was always going to want the fight in a phone booth. How else was he going to win?
> 
> Seems that anything involving footwork just isn't in his reportoire, though.


Nah those lefts that hurt him only got him because he leaned back.
The opposite of what he did against Demarco, on a wild fighter like Maidana, you want to get inside and real close and let those wide shots go around you, he did the opposite. He should have been in his fucking chest trying to bang the body, not leaning out and into Maidana's range for wild shots.

Just very poor boxing IQ.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

nvs said:


>


Maidana sonned Ortiz and now Broner.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> First he made a crack that he said Broner said he really trained for this fight, he didn't train for Paulie, he then said that hey if he didn't train for him he needs to go back to not training maybe he will win his next fight.
> 
> Then he started saying he is no mayweather and never way and never fought any world class fighters and that is why he lost tonight.
> 
> ...


In light of Abdulsalmov, a fighter who goes through a brutal 12 round war with a huge puncher really should be able to skip the interview for medical attention.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

LoL Broner fans salty over Paulie calling out Broner on his acting.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Maidana sonned Ortiz and now Broner.


He got loads of children soon. He is so busy adopting them :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't blame Broner one bit for skipping the post-fight. It was a brutal affair, if he needs to seek attention or take some time to gather himself and reflect, fair play.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

conradically said:


> In light of Abdulsalmov, a fighter who goes through a brutal 12 round war with a huge puncher really should be able to skip the interview for medical attention.


Really pissed me off because Showtime never said anything about Cotto doing it twice nor Alvarez doing it, but the breadwinner for thier network they are jumping on him and ripping him to shreds. very unprofessional


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah Kobe is apt, he tries to be Jordan but nowhere near the Basketball IQ of Jordan


Agreed but the disparity is not that great. Not in basketball IQ, nor in work-ethic. Isiah Rider is better.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Maidana sonned Ortiz and now Broner.


What a great fucking gif :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Agreed but the disparity is not that great. Not in basketball IQ, nor in work-ethic. Isiah Rider is better.


Actually it is, disparity of Kobe and MJ is extreme. Kobe comes nowhere close to being anywhere close to the offensive player or defensive player than MJ was. Look in my MJ vs. Kobe threads to see the data.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd showed AB some love on twitter


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Broner won what 2 rounds? Maybe 3? More than half of the fight were Maidana rounds and then there were close rounds.
> 
> Marcos was hurting Broner bad when he tried walking him down. Granted he did better trying to back Marcos up. Not a bad idea, but he doesn't throw enough punches and Marcos was still getting off. Broner's always proved to be more hittable than Floyd, and Marcos can crack. Broner's just like Maidana lost a lot of steam trying to knock Broner out after the 2nd round. Mid-way Marcos was simply exhausted. That's the only thing that saved Broner, but he simply was going to get beat up and out-worked by the bigger shots. Granted, Broner proved he's tough, although he's still got a little bitch in him. He ain't no Floyd. Not in skills, nor toughness.


Come now. Broner hurt Maidana quite a few times in the fight. Maidana has never had good stamina and Broner walking into him forcing him to smother his own work and pushing him back got Maidana tired.

You are piling on him because you dont like him. Look at the fight objectively. Broner could've surrendered but he didnt and he wont the 12th pretty handily trying to win till the last second.

Broners a cunt but he was the B side in a great entertaining scrap


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

> Dude can't even whoop his kids, they gone be like daddy why u ain't hit chino like that


:rofl God damn


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> LoL Broner fans salty over Paulie calling out Broner on his acting.


Broner did his best Bernard Hopkins impression over that one and it was terrible. Just enough to buy time to recover from the knockdown. Completely unfair to Maidana.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> First he made a crack that he said Broner said he really trained for this fight, he didn't train for Paulie, he then said that hey if he didn't train for him he needs to go back to not training maybe he will win his next fight.
> 
> Then he started saying he is no mayweather and never way and never fought any world class fighters and that is why he lost tonight.
> 
> ...


cheers Bama that's quite a comprehensive summary!

Sounds a bit classless kicking the guy when he's down. I do rate him for giving us a good fight (diving on the floor like a ****** aside).
I guess that's Broners punishment for being such a dickhead out of the ring without ever really having backed it up.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Actually it is, disparity of Kobe and MJ is extreme. Kobe comes nowhere close to being anywhere close to the offensive player or defensive player than MJ was. Look in my MJ vs. Kobe threads to see the data.


Kobe arguably does some things better than M.J., for example ball-handling.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Yep.
> 
> MAY 3rd, 2014
> 
> MAIDANA v FLOYD


What a fucking joke! I hope not...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

conradically said:


> Kobe arguably does some things better than M.J., for example ball-handling.


Nah he doesn't that is why he has more turnovers and avgs more turnovers per game.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

funny how some of you turned on your boy 

"nvm hes not the future gj maidana :smile"

:rofl


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't blame Broner one bit for skipping the post-fight. It was a brutal affair, if he needs to seek attention or take some time to gather himself and reflect, fair play.


Yeah, Brian Kenny was losing the plot on that one. It just came off bad.

Paulie I thought sort of controlled himself as best he could. He wasn't as bad as Bama was making him out to be. He made a joke about the hard-training for this fight which wasn't serious and probably didn't need to be said. He gave Maidana credit and made the proper point of saying Broner shouldn't have been anointed King and the next "Mayweather" without having proved it, and he's right. That's what all sensible fans were saying. He also gave Broner props for having heart during the fight although he called him out one embellishing the headbutt which he clearly did. It was kind of embarrassing because it took away from some of the character Broner was showing by dealing with the adversity he was having to endure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Yeah, Brian Kenny was losing the plot on that one. It just came off bad.
> 
> Paulie I thought sort of controlled himself as best he could. He wasn't as bad as Bama was making him out to be. He made a joke about the hard-training for this fight which wasn't serious and probably didn't need to be said. He gave Maidana credit and made the proper point of saying Broner shouldn't have been anointed King and the next "Mayweather" without having proved it, and he's right. That's what all sensible fans were saying. He also gave Broner props for having heart during the fight although he called him out one embellishing the headbutt which he clearly did. It was kind of embarrassing because it took away from some of the character Broner was showing by dealing with the adversity he was having to endure.


I actually didn't hear the Showtime commentary so thanks for the recap. Paulie can get angry but he gives credit where credit is due, people forget he was giving Broner props after their fight before the decision was announced and Broner couldn't let go of his Jessica shit. And I agree, Broner showed a lot of grit tonight, a lot of heart, and he kind of mitigated that by rolling around on the floor the way he did in complete exaggeration in reaction to that headbutt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well great fight card and great fights that lived up to the card.
Its been a good night you all. Peace.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> cheers Bama that's quite a comprehensive summary!
> 
> Sounds a bit classless kicking the guy when he's down. I do rate him for giving us a good fight (diving on the floor like a ****** aside).
> I guess that's Broners punishment for being such a dickhead out of the ring without ever really having backed it up.


Dude he's exaggerating. Paulie gave a slightly unneeded joke. He gave Broner props for his toughness. He gave Maidana credit. It was Brian Kenny whining about no post-fight interview. Paulie even said he may have had a broken jaw and that he saw swelling so to defend why Broner didn't give an interview.

Paulie called it before the telecast by saying Broner had lapses in fights with his best opposition (Like when he fight PDL) and it was completely validated after the fight. He was spot-on with his assessment and refrained from excessive praise and he didn't brag about calling it after the fact. He just said you shouldn't anoint someone the next Floyd Mayweather until it's shown or proven. He also said Maidana fought a terrific fight.

Those on Paulie are simply mad because they believed he would have this agenda and it was proven that the real agenda was their hype of Broner.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Actually it is, disparity of Kobe and MJ is extreme. Kobe comes nowhere close to being anywhere close to the offensive player or defensive player than MJ was. Look in my MJ vs. Kobe threads to see the data.


It's not. Poll the entire world. Broner won't even be remembered in twenty years. He might be an afterthought next week. Floyd is certified top 30-40 ATG. Besides, MJ has more talent but is not necessarily superior in every category (Almost all of them). More importantly, the IQ disparity is not that great. Broner is an idiot compared to Floyd in the ring. And Kobe is one of the hardest working athletes. You can't take that from him but I'm sure you will try. Broner... well there's no signs of him working anywhere near as hard as MJ does.

Like I said, and the other guy, more like Isiah Rider.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> It's not. Poll the entire world. Broner won't even be remembered in twenty years. He might be an afterthought next week. Floyd is certified top 30-40 ATG. Besides, MJ has more talent but is not necessarily superior in every category (Almost all of them). More importantly, the IQ disparity is not that great. Broner is an idiot compared to Floyd in the ring. And Kobe is one of the hardest working athletes. You can't take that from him but I'm sure you will try. Broner... well there's no signs of him working anywhere near as hard as MJ does.
> 
> Like I said, and the other guy, more like *Isiah Rider*.


Or ... Harold Miner.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

They had a good discussion at the end.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

conradically said:


> Or ... Harold Miner.


Now that's a good comparison.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> It's not. Poll the entire world. Broner won't even be remembered in twenty years. He might be an afterthought next week. Floyd is certified top 30-40 ATG. Besides, MJ has more talent but is not necessarily superior in every category (Almost all of them). More importantly, the IQ disparity is not that great. Broner is an idiot compared to Floyd in the ring. And Kobe is one of the hardest working athletes. You can't take that from him but I'm sure you will try. Broner... well there's no signs of him working anywhere near as hard as MJ does.
> 
> Like I said, and the other guy, more like Isiah Rider.


Poll the entire world for what you think will happen 20 years from today? LOL
I don't know what the future holds for Broner, we'll see how he comes back if he can get what he lost tonight.

MJ has better stats significantly than Kobe in every category except 3pt shooting and Kobe is only marginally better at that than Jordan. Every other parameter he is subpar to Jordan, signficantly.

LIke I said Broner is to Floyd, what Kobe is to MJ.

Kobe has a shitty basketball IQ, his one solution to every situation is to demand the ball more and more and shot more and more, Jordan was like that early on but evolved and started to integrate the pieces Jerry got him into Phil's system and that is why he got his 6 chips and why Kobe will never have more than the 3 he got off riding Shaq and the 2 he got off of riding Pau.

Kobe is fitting.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well great fight card and great fights that lived up to the card.
> Its been a good night you all. Peace.


Holla back.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Poll the entire world for what you think will happen 20 years from today? LOL
> I don't know what the future holds for Broner, we'll see how he comes back if he can get what he lost tonight.
> 
> MJ has better stats significantly than Kobe in every category except 3pt shooting and Kobe is only marginally better at that than Jordan. Every other parameter he is subpar to Jordan, signficantly.
> ...


Kobe is an ATG. The analogy works inasmuch as Kobe deliberately modeled his game after Jordan. Studied Jordan, emulated him as Broner emulated Mayweather.

But Kobe is a far, far better copy. Kobe is an exquisite copy. Broner is a cheap imitation.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Indeed. You did I remember you said Broner's Ring IQ was lacking big time. I knew it then too, but when you thought of Maidana having lost to the boxers he did you felt Broner at least might've been enough to beat him. Maidana fought the fight of his life he looked winded for the second half of the fight and was still rocking Broner. Guy is a warrior and has definitely improved under Garcia although he got wild as hell in there he really wanted to stop Broner. I don't think he liked him very much. That unorthodox awkwardness might've helped him in some ways, though.
> 
> My instincts were better before I got nervous for my boy Maidana. I admit even the hype got to me just a little. But my instincts were more along the line of this..


Yeah I thought Broner was overrated and pointed out some flaws that got exposed here. Still didn't have confidence in Maidana to pick him but you did nice work man.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

The spinster's at work. And with bad reading comprehension to boot. Post above says it best. But to just break it down a little clearer. 

Floyd's top 30-50 ATG. Broner I doubt will be top 500 when it's all said and done. Hey, I could be proven wrong. 

Kobe's what top 10-20 ATG at the worst? MJ top 3ATG? 

Kobe to Jordan is more like Duran to Chavez. Not Floyd to Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

conradically said:


> Kobe is an ATG. The analogy works inasmuch as Kobe deliberately modeled his game after Jordan. Studied Jordan, emulated him as Broner emulated Mayweather.
> 
> But Kobe is a far, far better copy. Kobe is an exquisite copy. Broner is a cheap imitation.


Kobe is a ATG to those who don't know better. statistically he is a shootjacker and marginal player but he was on championship teams (funny never integral to the actual championships) so he has kids saying he is a ATG and equal to Jordan and what not.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kobe is a ATG to those who don't know better. statistically he is a shootjacker and marginal player but he was on championship teams (funny never integral to the actual championships) so he has kids saying he is a ATG and equal to Jordan and what not.


I don't think a marginal player can, for example, score 81 in a game. Otherwise a marginal shootjacker would have done so.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

conradically said:


> I don't think a marginal player can, for example, score 81 in a game. Otherwise a marginal shootjacker would have done so.


Kobe shot jacking on a team of scrubs that missed the playoffs is your proof that he is not a marginal player?
Kobe is a 45% shooter and has led the league in attempts in 6 out of the last 7 seasons.
Stop boosting teh man up, as a player he isn't anything close to what you novices of the game think he is.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

nvs said:


>


:rofl


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> First he made a crack that he said Broner said he really trained for this fight, he didn't train for Paulie, he then said that hey if he didn't train for him he needs to go back to not training maybe he will win his next fight.
> 
> Then he started saying he is no mayweather and never way and never fought any world class fighters and that is why he lost tonight.
> 
> ...


Bama you sound a little salty. Broner lost, oh well. He's not comparable to Kobe who's one ring shy of Jordan's 6. And there's no way in hell that he only lost by one point. I didn't want him to lose either but damn. Lets be real he pretty much got his ass kicked from start to finish. He showed lots of heart, probably too much, it may have been best for him to just suffer an early ko rather than get abused for a full 12 rounds. Hopefully he'll come back even more cocky, I don't want to see him act humble I love the antics. It's what makes him a draw. He needs to take some time off and maybe fight Paulie again, or maybe Gamboa, then eventually rematch Madaina. I think a rematch might be ppv worthy.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kobe is a ATG to those who don't know better. statistically he is a shootjacker and marginal player but he was on championship teams (funny never integral to the actual championships) so he has kids saying he is a ATG and equal to Jordan and what not.


Wait what? Kobe wasn't integral to any of his 5 championships? Bama please stop

Again if Floyd is MJ then Broner is Jr Smith who also had a terrible fight tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Takamura said:


> Wait what? Kobe wasn't integral to any of his 5 championships? Bama please stop
> 
> Again if Floyd is MJ then Broner is Jr Smith who also had a terrible night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THIS IS GREAT!!!!

CHINO YOU DID IT!!!! :happy:happy:happy


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Maidana was throwing low all night.


BUTT HURT.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is not good.
Who called this guy a genius?


----------



## bailey (Jun 9, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Sheldon, errr Bailey, would have a breakdown over that last line.





turbotime said:


> :lol: @*bailey*


Seems even when I dont post here very often, you guys are still haunted.
I have never praised Boxrec ratings


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Shot of the year!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought Maidana won but the scores were too wide much too wide something like 115-112 for Maidana would have been the right score. Ok I wanted Broner to win but the scores were too wide. Broner dissappointed me his defence was very leaky his shoulder roll is nowhere near Floyd's (he has more success when using a high guard) and he should have raised his punch output a lot he just doesn't throw enough punches. 
Also eh tries to be too much of a pure boxer he should have sit down on his punches more and tried to be more of a puncher


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> What a fucking joke! I hope not...


How so, sluggles?

Afterall, Maidana's daughter Victoria got a shot at Money,, why not daddy Maidana?? :yep


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

TSOL said:


> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Told you *******. Falling for the HYPE Hey, @Vic didn't we tell these motherfuckers?


We certainly did!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Broner's been exposed. Overrated piece of shit.
> What's good @turbotime ?


It's always good homie. Glad Chino didn't get robbed, it was his night


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

at the end most guys on this Forum knew that broner isnt anything Special. Only a few guys believed the Hype. Broner cant fight on the back foot. He cant throw punches while moving (Thurman is great at it) and he basically is only looking good when he is on the front foot backing guys up. Lack of power and defence also showed up yesterday. Broner has to get to 140/135. He will never be a great Welterweight. At 140/135 he can act like a bully and his power will be better but not at welterweight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Smooth said:


> *Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather7m
> .@AdrienBroner hold your head up champ. I love you. A true champion can take a loss and bounce back, my lil brother
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww how sweet of the king.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


they aren't brothers though


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


What would Sir Lord Floyd know about coming back from a loss.

No blueprint I'm afraid.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> they aren't brothers though


real recanize real


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What would Sir Lord Floyd know about coming back from a loss.
> 
> No blueprint I'm afraid.


Even in a close fight he wanted a rematch. King Floyd needs to ring Broner for a few words


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Even in a close fight he wanted a rematch. King Floyd needs to ring Broner for a few words


 no, king Floyd needs to stop showing broner the highlife as if he has 'made it'. let him earn it


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Let's skip everything and just get to the bit where you score the fight 12-0 to the black guy.


:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> broner diggity


yes, Broner diggity :franklin


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A very entertaining thread. Some of the scorecards were abysmal though. Broner was well beaten.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> real recanize real


except Broner is a fake phoney piece of shit that has to pretend to be hurt by a head butt to gain time & a point deduction from the ref.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This was an entertaining read you guys, thanks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Bama you sound a little salty. Broner lost, oh well. He's not comparable to Kobe who's one ring shy of Jordan's 6. And there's no way in hell that he only lost by one point. I didn't want him to lose either but damn. Lets be real he pretty much got his ass kicked from start to finish. He showed lots of heart, probably too much, it may have been best for him to just suffer an early ko rather than get abused for a full 12 rounds. Hopefully he'll come back even more cocky, I don't want to see him act humble I love the antics. It's what makes him a draw. He needs to take some time off and maybe fight Paulie again, or maybe Gamboa, then eventually rematch Madaina. I think a rematch might be ppv worthy.


What am I salty about? Broner clearly lost, not mad about that.
I'm mad at Showtime being unprofessional.
This is no different than when Jim Grey tried to shit on Holyfield to Toney and Toney stopped that shit in its tracks. Only difference was instead of it just being Jim it was the whole panel and that left a bad taste in my mouth.

As for Broner he can act how he wants, fans and other boxers can say what they want, but a network should never be shitting on a fighter like they did last night.



Takamura said:


> Wait what? Kobe wasn't integral to any of his 5 championships? Bama please stop
> 
> Again if Floyd is MJ then Broner is Jr Smith who also had a terrible fight tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Kobe wasn't integral to any of the Laker's chapionships. You probably should look at his playoff stats in general, especially his finals stats. He rode Shaq's coat tails then he rode Pau's coat tails.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What am I salty about? Broner clearly lost, not mad about that.
> I'm mad at Showtime being unprofessional.
> This is no different than when Jim Grey tried to shit on Holyfield to Toney and Toney stopped that shit in its tracks. Only difference was instead of it just being Jim it was the whole panel and that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


He was the number one option for his last 2 chips. And the number 2 option for the 1st 3. That makes him integral.

Lakers don't win ANY of those chips without him. That makes him integral

But as far as the comparison goes. Kobe is an ATG, HoF'mer. And a legend in his sport.

Broner is a kid with an idol who is pretty talented but doesn't have elite skills or technique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> A very entertaining thread. Some of the scorecards were abysmal though. Broner was well beaten.


This, had it 117-109 like the last judge, Broner won maybe 3 rounds in that fight. He took an absolute pasting for the vast majority of it. I'm not one of those people who will score on ineffective aggression and just because a guy is letting his hands go, but damn Broner got outlanded in pretty much every round and just completely outworked and beaten up. And it's not like he was landing the more eye-catching shots in return, Maidana hit him with flush left hooks in particular and overhand rights all night.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Danny said:


> This, had it 117-109 like the last judge, Broner won maybe 3 rounds in that fight. He took an absolute pasting for the vast majority of it. I'm not one of those people who will score on ineffective aggression and just because a guy is letting his hands go, but damn Broner got outlanded in pretty much every round and just completely outworked and beaten up. And it's not like he was landing the more eye-catching shots in return, Maidana hit him with flush left hooks in particular and overhand rights all night.


Real talk :deal

Broner got max 3 rounds in whole fight and those werent clear Broner rounds either.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) might be right in his prediction of a Maidana win and a Floyd shot?! :think





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> Beroner coing back Cole stops the fight for tape on Broner's glove. Double left and righfrom Broner Maidana is hurt Warning for elbow for Broner hard right from Broner hard right upperbut from broner wlaking Maidana down they trade lefts and hureach other on the ropes, they tie up Broner wlaks Maidana down lands hard rights and lefts on Maidana on the ropes that is round.
> 
> 10 - 9 Broner
> ...


sweet's card had the right man winning:happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Takamura said:


> He was the number one option for his last 2 chips. And the number 2 option for the 1st 3. That makes him integral.
> 
> Lakers don't win ANY of those chips without him. That makes him integral
> 
> ...


Lakers win Shaq titles without him because he wasn't the reason the team won, Shaq was, Kobe was interchangeable with any 2 guard at that point.
Lakers don't win without Pau in the post Shaq years and the 2nd title was Pau and ARtest who won it, so I really don't see what you are talking about.
Kobe is a Hofer he isn't anywhere close to being a ATG 2 or 3.

Broner is special just for achieving the 3 weight class jump imho, nothing will take that away he is special, last night was a question of if he could prove right now that he would start a run towards ATGness and he failed, just like Kobe failed.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bailey said:


> Seems even when I dont post here very often, you guys are still haunted.
> I have never praised Boxrec ratings


Damn it @turbotime you made him come back. Like saying "Candyman" in the mirror.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What am I salty about? Broner clearly lost, not mad about that.
> I'm mad at Showtime being unprofessional.
> This is no different than when Jim Grey tried to shit on Holyfield to Toney and Toney stopped that shit in its tracks. Only difference was instead of it just being Jim it was the whole panel and that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Broner is to Floyd what Penny was to Jordan. Lots of hype at the beginning, maybe even deserved hype, however, Jordan easily distinguished himself from the likes of him and all others. Kobe is pretty much the closest thing to Jordan. Broner isn't the closest thing to Floyd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Broner is to Floyd what Penny was to Jordan. Lots of hype at the beginning, maybe even deserved hype, however, Jordan easily distinguished himself from the likes of him and all others. Kobe is pretty much the closest thing to Jordan. Broner isn't the closest thing to Floyd.


Penny wasn't the next Jordan, Penny was the next Magic, but I can roll with Broner is to Mayweather what Penny was to Magic.
Jordan distinguishing himself was greatly due to the help of David Stern but I don't go that route here.
Kobe isn't close at all to Jordan, that is the point I'm making. Superficially how he acts, how he talks, the mannerisms are like Jordan, but in terms of his actual game it is nothing like Jordan's, same way Broner tries to have the personoa of Floyd but his boxing iq, skillset, and mentality is nothing like Floyds.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lakers win Shaq titles without him because he wasn't the reason the team won, Shaq was, Kobe was interchangeable with any 2 guard at that point.
> Lakers don't win without Pau in the post Shaq years and the 2nd title was Pau and ARtest who won it, so I really don't see what you are talking about.
> Kobe is a Hofer he isn't anywhere close to being a ATG 2 or 3.
> 
> Broner is special just for achieving the 3 weight class jump imho, nothing will take that away he is special, last night was a question of if he could prove right now that he would start a run towards ATGness and he failed, just like Kobe failed.


Dude name 5 SG's better than Kobe all time. And no you can't replace him with any SG and still win with shaq.u need someone to draw attention from defenses to win Basketball games in the playoffs. Kobe was the finisher for each of those Playoff teams. Idk if you don't like Kobe or not but to say any 2 at the time would have won with shaq is insane. Especially when shaq has played about 13 season without Kobe n has 1 chip

Broner is not yet a Hall of Famer, and may never be Kobe rapes him in skill level, intelligence, dedication, and just about every other attribute in their respective sports. If you can't see that then Idk what to tell you.

And I don't even like Kobe but theres an extreme difference between their statutes. Even when Broner is done he won't be on Kobe's level

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> :lol:


If he decides boxing isnt his thing I reckon he'd do well playing football in the Spanish league


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> If he decides boxing isnt his thing I reckon he'd do well playing football in the Spanish league


:lol:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's always good homie. Glad Chino didn't get robbed, it was his night


Hey Turbo.. PM me a link to the Broner-Maidana fight. I wanna watch it again! Sober this time lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Hey Turbo.. PM me a link to the Broner-Maidana fight. I wanna watch it again! Sober this time lol


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?29663-Maidana-Vs-Broner-(Full-Fight-Video)


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?29663-Maidana-Vs-Broner-(Full-Fight-Video)


TY Good Sir!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Takamura said:


> Dude name 5 SG's better than Kobe all time. And no you can't replace him with any SG and still win with shaq.u need someone to draw attention from defenses to win Basketball games in the playoffs. Kobe was the finisher for each of those Playoff teams. Idk if you don't like Kobe or not but to say any 2 at the time would have won with shaq is insane. Especially when shaq has played about 13 season without Kobe n has 1 chip
> 
> Broner is not yet a Hall of Famer, and may never be Kobe rapes him in skill level, intelligence, dedication, and just about every other attribute in their respective sports. If you can't see that then Idk what to tell you.
> 
> ...


SG's hurt
___
Jordan
Allen Iverson
DWayne Wade
Reggie Miller
Clyde Drexler
George Gervin
Jerry West

those are just ATGs I could add some all-star caliber SGs who are better.

Kobe wasn't the finisher or integrel to any of the Shaq 3 titles and like I said look at the stats in the post Shaq championships Kobe was a non factor over the dominance of Pau and Artest and Bynum. Kobe was a fucking 3rd option and the more he shot the worse the team did.

I don't like Kobe and I don't see how calling Broner kobe in comparison is undue praise to Broner. I think it is apt.


----------

